# No More Sediment



## Crusty (5/4/10)

Hi all,
Just back from visiting rello's in Brisbane & went to my cousins work mates house for a few All Grain beers. He is using the Brodie sediment catchers on all his bottles & has about 150 of them. He has a kegging system as well which he is getting rid of & is bottling exclusively from now on. I sampled a Pale ale, Irish red & JSGA clone from the kegerator & from the bottles using the Brodie sediment catchers. I can tell you first hand that the kegged beer is definately not as good as the bottled beer, no way. 
Why is that?
Both samples were 4 weeks old & about 4 deg temp. Bottled beer was definately smoother & heaps better. He has done a lot of research on forced carbing vs natural bottle conditioning & he reckons the bottles win hands down. I am totally convinced he's right.
Looks like I may have a keg setup for sale.

Crusty


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (5/4/10)

Cool thread. I've noticed alot of people say naturally conditioned beers taste "better" than force carbed ones.

I have taken up carbing my kegs up with sugar. They need a month or more to age anyway plus it saved some Co2!


----------



## thesunsettree (5/4/10)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Cool thread. I've noticed alot of people say naturally conditioned beers taste "better" than force carbed ones.
> 
> I have taken up carbing my kegs up with sugar. They need a month or more to age anyway plus it saved some Co2!




yeah, why not natural carb the keg (if natural carbing is your thing). saves a hell of a lot of pigrooting around with bottles. u cant beat kegs for convenience (especially if you already have the setup) so naturally carbing the keg would be the way to go wouldnt it? personally i cant wait a month, 40hrs is enough time lapse for me   

cheers
matt


----------



## daemon (5/4/10)

Naturally carbonating in the keg will reduce the amount of oxygen just like a bottle, how good is the process you use for filling the kegs? Do you purge with Co2 first? Is there any splashing in the keg? Oxidisation could be the difference if you're force carbonating the keg.


----------



## Crusty (5/4/10)

Won't natural carbing the kegs result in sediment in the bottom of the keg? I hate the taste of that crap.
I have a couple of taps on my kegerator & the fridge holds 4 corny kegs. Super convenient to steralise one keg instead of 70 odd bottles per batch but I am in no hurry. I spend 5 hours or so doing my All Grain before getting it into the fermenter. I had a really good look at the Brodie sediment catchers & I have to say their bloody awesome. He has some in the 3 week carbonation stage & all that yeast sediment in the catcher from carbonation will be removed once he unscrews the sediment catcher part. I picked up an 80 bottle bottle tree & a pump bottle washer / streriliser that sits on top of the bottle tree, this speeds the process up if you use a no rinse sanitiser. $322.00 delivered for 150 of the Brodie Sediment catchers, that's $2.15 ea. I reckon thats pretty good since you never need to buy bottle caps again or need a capper & most importantly, NO SEDIMENT. I can't get over these things, their fantastic.

Crusty


----------



## haysie (5/4/10)

have heard really positive results coming from comps with these, would i bother for a _little_ personal taste diffrence, no way! For a comp entry it well may well sort the shit from the clay, but I doubt it. On the other hand, if the bottle was conditioned long enough for the setiment to settle and not be easily disturbed whats the difference? You would still have a bottle conditioned beer that would be no different other than they are hard to balance and store upside down.


----------



## Wolfy (5/4/10)

Yep the sediment catchers are well designed and work well - as long as you put them on standard twist top bottles (they don't work on anything else).
I have and use some, but I still don't think they are worth the excitement that you've expressed.

When you consider the over-all cost, add the the time and effort involved in cleaning bottles all the time, plus the space to store all the bottles ... I just know if I had $300 to spend on either sediment extractors or a kegging setup - I'd take the keg's without a moment's hesitation.
Having said that a few of the sediment extractors are a good idea for for a couple of special-bottles each batch, ones that entered in a comp or the like, however with decent process and conditioning combined with careful pouring the extractors are over-kill for every day drinking.


----------



## brettprevans (5/4/10)

Brodie catChers have been discussed to death already. Everyone has their camp. Personally they are a wank. Learn to brew (methods, ccing, secondary etc) and u get bugger all sediment in the bottles anyway. 

Sure u can naturally carb kegs....u still need gas to get the beer out of the kegs. So it's kinda redundent and as mentioned you increase the amount of sediment in the keg which is counterproductive.

As for bottle carbonated v gas carbonated, there should be bugger all differance except for the additional taste of beer sitting on yeast which should be minimal if the if yeast us dead/dormant. 

But hey neveryone is entitled to their own opinions.


----------



## Crusty (5/4/10)

CM2,

Maybe you could enlighten us amateur brewers in the secret technique of getting bugger all sediment in a beer in a bottle that is primed with sugar for carbonation. I'll let ya in on a little secret, NOT POSSIBLE! Doesn't matter how expert some of us think we are, or how long we let the yeast settle, if we filter or not or if we crash chill our beer, you will still get sediment in the bottle, PERIOD.
As far as my amateur pallete is concerned, there was a marked difference in the beers I tasted this weekend. My cousin's mate ain't no amateur either, he has a pretty good Herms system that pumps out some fantastic beers. As far as costs go, I payed well over a grand for my keg setup & I am a bit tired of paying $154.00 per year to rent a VT cylinder & $62.00 for the gas refill. As you said though, each to their own & I guess the wank factor is good for some of us. I am certainly not trashing keg setups as I have one myself but am now looking at the financial costs of it all. Continually spending money on Co2 to get the same result from bottling is kinda taking away the enjoyment of brewing if it's costing me too much. Am I getting a little excited about being able to drink from a regular twist top bottle with no sediment, SHIT YEAH! Bloody oath I am.

Crusty


----------



## haysie (5/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> As for bottle carbonated v gas carbonated, there should be bugger all differance except for the additional taste of beer sitting on yeast which should be minimal if the if yeast us dead/dormant.



The yeast wont be dormant if its bottle carbonated, eventually it will be. Then the beer sits on it and sits on it, producing a different beer that was conditioned en masse in the keg.
My keg beers vrs bottled beers are worlds n styles apart. Saying that i dont think a brodie whatsaname will improve the bottled beers, or. maybe the fact you get it off the yeast is the key? Food for thought though. A couple in the haus maybe worth a go.

if these things have been done to death, i didnt read it.


----------



## Crusty (5/4/10)

I missed all the hype too haysie,
When you said your kegged beers vs bottled beers are worlds & styles apart, do you find the bottles beers of the same style are better or not?
I am not concerned about the yeast being in contact with the beer at all, just happy that I can drink a fully carbonated beer straight from a stubbie without stirring up the sediment. How people can swallow that stuff is beyond me.


----------



## brettprevans (5/4/10)

Off topic. If ur paying that much in gas rental but a bottle. U come up in front after a couple if years. It find somewhere that rents D cylinders. Rental on my 22kg bottle is just over $20 per year and lasts prob about 3 yrs before refill.

Do what makes u happy. As I said it's my opinion. And yes you can reduce sediment in bottles. Mine have bugger all in them. 

Haysie - kidding? U haven't read all the banter? Started I think 2 yrs ago. They were like $5 a cap hopefully they are a he'll of a lot cheaper now. Cause at $5 it's a fkn rip


----------



## haysie (5/4/10)

Crusty said:


> I missed all the hype too haysie,
> When you said your kegged beers vs bottled beers are worlds & styles apart, do you find the bottles beers of the same style are better or not?
> I am not concerned about the yeast being in contact with the beer at all, just happy that I can drink a fully carbonated beer straight from a stubbie without stirring up the sediment. How people can swallow that stuff is beyond me.



Crusty, inconsistent would be my first thought, i have had better beers via the bottle and vice versa,,,,,,,,, but never "same as". i recently bought a cpbf to hopefully get around this. I agree a sediment free stubbie or bottle is good beer, not beer with mud.


----------



## haysie (5/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Haysie - kidding? U haven't read all the banter? Started I think 2 yrs ago.



:lol: I missed it mate! was probably serving a suspension :lol:


----------



## Crusty (5/4/10)

CM2,
How the heck are you getting bottles that cheap?
I rent mine from BOC gas & they are damn expensive to rent. I priced a D size cylinder & it was $350.00 to buy in Brisbane & $42.00 for exchange refills, a bit better than I'm paying.
I too bought a CPBF & it is really good for filling out of the keg for takeaways but still gas this, gas that. As part of my brewing shedule, I primary all beers for 1 week, transfer to secondary for another week & transfer to keg, gas & chill overnight. Next morning I filter from keg to keg because I use hop pellets & will look at hop flowers in the future. I waste quite a bit of the goods bummin around doing all this & thats another reason I am looking at simplyfying the whole setup & going back to bottling. Don't get me wrong, I love the gadgets & crap & a high tech kegging system is pretty awesome to own but my wallets takin a hammerin.


----------



## rendo (5/4/10)

Crusty,
Looks like this isnt the first thread you have started about these devices!

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=43338

They look great, I am a bottler & might give them a go, but ...if you are looking to sell them or flog em to the guys here at AHB, just post this in the retail forum and u might get more buyers that way. Including me  

Anyway



Crusty said:


> CM2,
> How the heck are you getting bottles that cheap?





> Crusty
> 
> PS. No affiliation with twang, no profits being made, just like the sound of it.


----------



## Bribie G (5/4/10)

My bottle conditioned beers definitely taste different to my kegged ones of the same batch. Like many, I brew to 23 L and so have a few bottles over after kegging. I think the difference is that many if not most home keggers get a beer cleared out and carbed in less than a week and probably drink their way through the keg long before the bottled version is at its prime for drinking. A maturation thing. The real test would be to fill, flush and force carb the keg then store it alongside the few bottles of that batch for a few weeks then taste alongside each other.

For a bottle of lovely clear perfectly carbed beer to enter into a comp or take somewhere to impress people then:

linky


No need to drink sediment whether you are quaffing at home or out to a BBQ or comp or visit the rellies. Mine works great. Hey, Haysie did you get yours ironed out yet? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Crusty (5/4/10)

rendo,

The first topic I started about the sediment catchers was asking anyone on here if they have used them as I am looking to buy some. The second similar topic was started 4 or so days later after I seen them in action.
I don't sell these or want to sell these to anyone on the AHB forum. The only thing I will probably be selling is my keg setup.

BribieG,

I got that exact CPBF from Ross, works a treat if you want to fill bottles from the keg. I am looking at moving away from the kegs at this stage.


----------



## brettprevans (5/4/10)

Sorry I didn't mean that the d size are cheap to buy. I'm on iPhone now but will have a search on AHB tomorrow and find the discussion thread on the bottles. If ur desperate to read stuff tonight search 'gas options' 'co2 options' 'gas rental'

basicly the old massiv. Steel cylinders aren't popular now and don't get rented, so they are rentedc out cheaply until they reach their end of useful life. I also thinknits only cheap to rent them thru a secondary party ie not directly from BOC or Liquid Air etc.


----------



## rendo (5/4/10)

ahh well....whatever....

either way, I am intrigued by them....can you hook me up with some samples..hahaha

sorry, I'll stop being an a$$.

rendo




Crusty said:


> rendo,
> 
> The first topic I started about the sediment catchers was asking anyone on here if they have used them as I am looking to buy some. The second similar topic was started 4 or so days later after I seen them in action.
> I don't sell these or want to sell these to anyone on the AHB forum. The only thing I will probably be selling is my keg setup.
> ...


----------



## Crusty (5/4/10)

I will have a bit of a look around CM2. Boc are getting fairly dear.

Rendo,

I have been a bit intrigued myself since discovering these too. I bought a couple when in Brissie & ordered 6 from the company & am going to give them a go myself. From what I witnessed on the weekend though, I will be looking at ordering 150 of them I reckon.


----------



## komodo (5/4/10)

fark me @ how much your paying for CO2!

I bought a 5kg bottle for about $200 from memory and refills cost bugger all - less than a carton of megaswill any way.

I dont really bottle that often (although I actually just came in from bottling half a doz. longies for dad) but I get bugger all sediment in my glass. On par with and often less than you find in the bottom of say a coopers sparkling bottle. Whilst not my ideal choice, I can quite happily drink straight from the stubby of a bottle conditioned beer. I have no need for some device to catch the sediment in my bottles.
That said if it floats your boat go for it. It seems an expencive option though when there are other options to get perfectly clear beer. Having said that some freinds I wouldnt give bottled beer to but I will serve them filtered kegged brews because I can garuntee clear beer. I might grab some and give them a go but I strongly doubt I would ever want to go to bottling again - cleaning and sanitising 6 long necks then filling them shit me enough without having to do full double batches etc.


----------



## Crusty (5/4/10)

VT cylinder, 10kg costs me $154.00 per year for hire & $62.00 for re-fill. I can no rinse sanitise with this thing http://www.homebrewbarn.com/hardindex.html damn quick, click on bottling equipment on the right. Takes less than 10 minutes to do 60 bottles. Stick em straight on the bottle tree & start filling them up. With the sediment catchers, you can fill your stubbies almost to the point of overflowing as the sediment trap itself will consume about 15-20mls which will be discarded.


----------



## Wolfy (5/4/10)

Crusty said:


> Maybe you could enlighten us amateur brewers in the secret technique of getting bugger all sediment in a beer in a bottle that is primed with sugar for carbonation. I'll let ya in on a little secret, NOT POSSIBLE! Doesn't matter how expert some of us think we are, or how long we let the yeast settle, if we filter or not or if we crash chill our beer, you will still get sediment in the bottle, PERIOD.


I'm far from being an expert, and I don't use any advanced brewing gear/techniques like filtering, just finnings and cold-condition for a few days before bottling. However, the latest CPA-Clone I bottled has a very light bit of 'snow' on the bottom of the bottle and when poured with a little care is very clear - no complaints at all and no need for sediment-extractors IMHO.


Crusty said:


> I am not concerned about the yeast being in contact with the beer at all, just happy that I can drink a fully carbonated beer straight from a stubbie without stirring up the sediment. How people can swallow that stuff is beyond me.


It's a little strange that on one hand you're talking about the minimal difference in taste when comparing bottle-conditioned beer to kegged beer, but at the same time you're happy to swill it out of a stubby - maybe that's where the taste difference is since I assume you don't drink the kegged stuff from a stubby?
But if you're going bottle into stubbies, the 150 sediment-extractors is only going to do you for about 2 batches of beer, so you might need to get some more or ration your drinking. 


Crusty said:


> With the sediment catchers, you can fill your stubbies almost to the point of overflowing as the sediment trap itself will consume about 15-20mls which will be discarded.


True, but how do you do that with any of the standard bottling wands?
Only way I can think of is by using a tap or other on/off mechanism and manually turning the flow on/off each time you fill a bottle, which would be a huge PITA/


----------



## Crusty (5/4/10)

> However, the latest CPA-Clone I bottled has a very light bit of 'snow' on the bottom of the bottle and when poured with a little care is very clear - no complaints at all and no need for sediment-extractors IMHO.



No need for sediment catchers if you are going to pour it into a glass. Carefully pouring will avoid stirring up the sediment. I want to drink straight from the stubbie & tipping it back & forth with even a light dusting of sediment is aweful.



> I assume you don't drink the kegged stuff from a stubby?



I actually use a CPBF at the moment to take to barbies etc & drink from stubbies that way. Trying to avoid cappers & crown seals as I have a shitload of twist tops at my disposal. I fill Grolsh bottles at the moment.

Two batches of beer on hand is heaps enough for me, I'm not a huge drinker. 120 bottles equates to 5 cartons so no need for rashening. When I get down to my last two cartons I will brew some more or get more sediment catchers.
I have a bottling wand with a little stainless ball that fills the bottles & is attached to the fermentor tap via food grade hose. If I undershoot my volume, a quick touch on the inside of the bottle neck & alls good to cap.



> It's a little strange that on one hand you're talking about the minimal difference in taste when comparing bottle-conditioned beer to kegged beer, but at the same time you're happy to swill it out of a stubby



Unfortunately all my mates are megaswill drinkers & unlike myself, they don't particularly see the hype in drinking from a glass as I do.
It really comes down to costs really & the rip off prices I am paying have made me look into cheaper alternatives. I really don't mind the laborious task of cleaning bottles, it's quite quick & easy really. One thing that really annoyed me was when I took my Co2 bottle in for exchange, they had none to swap & I had to wait 3 days for a replacement. Piss poor service I reckon.


----------



## BjornJ (5/4/10)

I have a six-pack of those Brodie sediment reducers as well.

I think they are great!

I must admit I haven't used them for a while, was a bit of a novelty thing. But I have used them a couple of times, and even recapped after a month upside down and then a week in the fridge. That way the bottle looks "normal", has no sediment and after an hour in the freezer before recapping it looses minimal with carbonation from the recap.
Nice if you want to send a bottle to someone or hand off a bottle of your finest to someone without having to go through the whole

-yeah, it's homebrew
-so don't shake the bottle, ok?
-and remember to keep in the fridge for a couple of days
-STANDING UP!
-then carefully pour in a jug so you can get it all out without disturbing the sediment..
-sediment? Yes, it's homebrew
-not bothered, eh? I'll just drink it myself, then..

Aaah, wish I had a keg setup and a counter-pressue bottle filler..

 

I like the Brodies. Brilliant little product, fill bottles and store them on the head for a month. Then in the fridge to drop out "stuff" before turning them right side up, or they may drop out stuff after you unscrew the top part.



thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Crusty (5/4/10)

Hi Bjornj,

It's amazing how many people run for the hills when you offer them a homebrew. Quite a different story once they taste a decent All grain though.
Great to hear from somebody using them. Have you found any sediment in the bottle after the sediment catcher has been removed? I was looking at storing them as instructed for a full 4 weeks at 20-22 deg & removing the sediment catcher then. Chill them down to 4 deg & start drinking. Have you had any late sediment drop down after the full 4 week carbonation?


----------



## rendo (6/4/10)

Hmmm, you forgot to mention the same post you did in 2008. 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...ic=24756&hl

I dont mean to be harsh, but I can spot the affiliation a mile away. Its a good product, dont degrade it with masquerading. Be proud, post it up in the retail/for sale area and tell everyone how good it is.

Rendo



Crusty said:


> Hi all,
> For all you guys bottling your beer, I stumbled accross this website. It may be beneficial to you.
> 
> http://sedexbrewing.com/
> ...








Crusty said:


> rendo,
> 
> The first topic I started about the sediment catchers was asking anyone on here if they have used them as I am looking to buy some. The second similar topic was started 4 or so days later after I seen them in action.
> I don't sell these or want to sell these to anyone on the AHB forum. The only thing I will probably be selling is my keg setup.


----------



## Effect (6/4/10)

Crusty, I want to give up my kegging and get back into bottleing. I hate sediment. I want to buy some of these caps.

Can you give me a link to your store?


----------



## BjornJ (6/4/10)

Come on, guys.. What's with the attitude? 

It's allowed to be enthusiastic about a a newly found product, for sure?

 


I found that storing the bottles upside down for a month in the cupboard before unscrewing the top part with pliers works great for me. I am a bit afraid to do it without the pliers as they are not that easy to hold upside down and screw without me worrying about opening the actual bottle.
Or maybe that's just me, but I found it a lot easier this way.

I had a couple of bottles in the fridge for some time, I like to let them clear this way.
Then I had some sediment in the bottle in at least one of them from memory, can't remember if it was much or just enough to notice it. But remember thinking that from now on, I will try to have them in the fermentation fridge at 1 degree for a week before unscrewing the top part just as an extra precaution.
Having only a six pack of the Brodies, this works out well logistically.

All in all it's just another fun part of the brew day, another thing to sort out when bottling.

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Nick JD (6/4/10)

I wish they worked with PET bottles.


----------



## brettprevans (6/4/10)

BjornJ said:


> Come on, guys.. What's with the attitude?
> 
> It's allowed to be enthusiastic about a a newly found product, for sure?
> Bjorn


as rendo has pointed out, he didnt just discover them. he made a post 2 yrs ago about them. 
now after re-reading all the stuff it does seem that he is affiliated. if so, its poor form. but innocent until proven guilty. wait and see what his reply is to the claim that he is affiliated before lighting the toreches and getting the pitchforks.

I personally dont think they are worth the money. but thats me. if others think they are worth the money, then knock themselves out.


----------



## drsmurto (6/4/10)

Crusty

I may not be the most intelligent bloke on the planet but since you already have a keg setup and feel the need to spend $100s on these sediment catchers why not try this idea on for size.

Naturally prime your beer in the keg since you are convinced its the bees knees.

Spend a fraction of the cost of those individual sediment catchers by buying one big one - some people call them 'filters'. I call them big sediment catchers  

You already have a CPBF so you can still bottle the beer and get nice clear beer you can drink straight from the stubby.

I personally find that given enough conditioning time prior to kegging (that is, a nice long lagering/ccing period) and i have bright beer going into the keg that is ready for drinking. 

When i want to take beer somewhere and drink out of a stubby i use the CPBF. 

At home its all about the big phat pint glass full of malty goodnness :beer: 

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## brettprevans (6/4/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Crusty
> 
> I may not be the most intelligent bloke on the planet but since you already have a keg setup and feel the need to spend $100s on these sediment catchers why not try this idea on for size.
> 
> ...


Follow the Doctors Orders 

a cpbf would be nice to have.


----------



## Leigh (6/4/10)

A couple of points on this thread...

1/ Kegs take longer to "settle" than bottles, unless your bottles are the same size as a keg that is...so you'll almost always get a different "taste" in just 4 weeks...

2/ drinking straight from a "bottle", whether it's a stubbie or otherwise removes your sense of smell from the experience, so will always "taste" different than from a glass (whether from a keg or a bottle/stubbie)


----------



## WarmBeer (6/4/10)

Had a couple of friends over yesterday who didn't know I homebrewed, so I offered them a beer.

First half of each longneck went into their glass, second half went into mine.

They got crystal clear beer, and I got to drink beer twice as fast as them. It was a win-win situation 


After a couple, they asked me what brand of beer it was, and after telling them, they asked for another. I don't think they're going to take up the hobby any time soon, but at least theirs a couple of extra guys out there know that HB isn't just the cloudy, cidery stuff uni students make.


----------



## Bribie G (6/4/10)

Leigh said:


> A couple of points on this thread...
> 
> 1/ _Kegs take longer to "settle" than bottles_, unless your bottles are the same size as a keg that is...so you'll almost always get a different "taste" in just 4 weeks...
> 
> 2/ drinking straight from a "bottle", whether it's a stubbie or otherwise removes your sense of smell from the experience, so will always "taste" different than from a glass (whether from a keg or a bottle/stubbie)



I rarely keg out of the fermenter, I normally cold crash for at least a week in a cube (for ales, and at least 10 days for true lagers). Gelatine goes into the bottom of the cube first then the beer run in to mix well, then Polyclar a couple of days before kegging. With my 23L cube there are always 4 bottles extra. So I bottle them off first from the cube and then the beer that runs into the keg is usually crystal clear. The bottles of course get the available yeast and carb up fairly quickly. These are just archive bottles to see what they are like in a month or longer. The kegged beer, after top-pressure carbing, is usually great crystal clear drinking within a few days. So yes the bottles end up tasting quite different, and in fact I don't normally like them as much as the kegs. For comps or BBQs or to take a couple of bottles into my fan club at work, then I use the CPBF.


----------



## bradsbrew (6/4/10)

Sorry for off topic but how are people storing their CPBF beers.? Is it possible to fill from keg using the CPBF then store in cupboard? Or do they need to be stored in the fridge and if so how long are they keeping carbed up?

Brad


----------



## Nick JD (6/4/10)

Here's a rocket-science way of drinking clear beer out of the bottle.

1.) Hold in your right hand an opened, cold 375ml bottle of homebrew.

2.) Hold in your left hand a clean, empty 375ml bottle.

3.) Touch the bottle tops together and gently pour the full bottle into the empty bottle.

4.) Stop before any sediment transfers.

5.) Enjoy your clear beer in a bottle.

 BTW - I have a patent on this marvelous technique.


----------



## Crusty (6/4/10)

> I dont mean to be harsh, but I can spot the affiliation a mile away. Its a good product, dont degrade it with masquerading. Be proud, post it up in the retail/for sale area and tell everyone how good it is.



Wow,

rendo,You can spot an affiliation a mile off, you must be psychic. Get the pitchfork out & shove it you know where. You are a turkey mate. Have a look at the replies I got to those threads, absolute squat. Nothing useful there.
I don't know how good they are, I haven't used them, thats why I'm after someone thats using them. It seems some of the replies are coming from people who haven't used them & have about as much idea of them as I do, absoulte 0.
1. I work for Australia Post, I am a Postie.
2. I have no affiliation with the company. I have ordered 6 units from them to try for myself. Asking as much info on a product I haven't tried myself is the best solution for answers. Ask people who have tried them. Makes perfect sense to me.
3. I have my own company, Helbri Pty Ltd, which is affiliated with my Australia Post contract run, nothing to do with Sed-Ex sediment catchers.

*Phillip,
*
My website is dontpostifuhavenoidea.com
I could probably use a couple of turkeys on the board & you & rendo would be great for that postition. He has real psychic abilities.

CM2,

I could use a really knowledgeable advice offering bloke on the board too, I'll send you the paperwork so we can get started.

The scepitcism on here is frightening. 

Thank you to those that have posted advice & ideas & to those who take the time to post comments & offer zero advice need to not bother posting on a thread which you clearly know nothing about.


----------



## drsmurto (6/4/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Sorry for off topic but how are people storing their CPBF beers.? Is it possible to fill from keg using the CPBF then store in cupboard? Or do they need to be stored in the fridge and if so how long are they keeping carbed up?
> 
> Brad



They are sealed containers, they don't leak.


----------



## bradsbrew (6/4/10)

DrSmurto said:


> They are sealed containers, they don't leak.



:lol: ...Thanks for reminding me that I am a dumb arse B)


----------



## brettprevans (6/4/10)

edit: reply deleted. not worth it

have fun with your thread


----------



## Effect (6/4/10)

Crusty said:


> My website is dontpostifuhavenoidea.com









that is a bad choice for a website...I don't think anyone would want to go to your online store, no wonder you need to do these sort of threads...


----------



## Pollux (6/4/10)

Wow, that's actually your third thread on the same topic since you joined....I'm impressed that you can still try to claim no affiliation.....

The reality is, they are a great product, but too expensive. I also dislike swigging from a bottle, unless it's a beer that's tasteless anyway....

Perhaps these would be good for brewers who brew substandard beers and want to be able to hide the aroma of their brew?? A cheaper option would be a couple of good solid beer mugs, and a plastic beer jug, throw them both in the esky and it's job done.

Or do as I do if taking beer to others, simply dial the reg right back, vent the keg, attach a bronco tap, stick the end in a bottle then slowly turn the reg up until the beer is just flowing through, no loss of carbonation using this technique so far, and beer that could hypothetically be swigged from a bottle.


----------



## Crusty (6/4/10)

Phillip,

Thats the claytons website, you know, the website you have when you don't have a website. I honestly have no affiliation with the Sed-Ex company, I swear. I don't believe they have ever posted on here, they may not of even heard of this forum, I don't know. As I stated, I have ordered 6 of them & I will give them a go & decide for myself. I have a cpbf that I use to fill Grolsh bottles, but wanted to use smaller twist top bottles & didn't really want to bother with cappers & caps. I saw the Brodies in action on the weekend & I guess I was pretty impressed with the simplicity & how they worked. I'm just paying far too much for gas here. If I offended anyone with my replies, I do apologise but I get extremely pissed at people pointing the finger & accusing me of something I'm not doing, whether it looks like it or not. A simple PM & a phone conversation would be a better approach than wild & untrue accusations.

Pollux,

Don't be part of the sceptic police, there is already too many of them on here. I do use a cpbf but I need a capper & caps for my twist tops. I looked at the Brodies as another solution for not needing the capper & caps, so no on going expenses.


----------



## Pollux (6/4/10)

A capper is what $50? Caps are roughly 3c each if you buy 100 at a time from a HBS.

These means for $53 you can cap 100 bottles, now if you were to use these magic sediment thingys that retail at what? $2 a piece? That same 100 bottles now costs you $200......

This means you would need to recap the bottles 50 times before you be ahead with the sediment reducers. That's 5,000 bottles of beer consumed.


----------



## Wolfy (6/4/10)

You make it far too easy to be part of the skeptic police, not only have you made multiple threads almost every post you make seems like an advertisement for the company, you ignore any negative comments and try to twist everything into a good perspective. Why you didn't just order the things, use them and decide for yourself 2 years ago, I don't know - because it's blatantly obvious that you've decided they are fantastic, even if you have no affiliation.


----------



## Crusty (6/4/10)

> you ignore any negative comments and try to twist everything into a good perspective.



Maybe I'm trying to convince myself that these things are worth it. I have ignored nothing. I have taken the good points with the bad.



> Why you didn't just order the things, use them and decide for yourself



I have ordered 6 of them, should be here tomorrow.

Do you really think that if I had any affiliation with the company I would be posting any form of advertisement on here. NO. I would be posting on the retail or for sale thread. I'm not new to the forum bozo.

One thing that really gets my blood boiling is who gives you the right to attack me & accuse me of somehow sneakely trying to sell items on the forum, I'm not into that shit. If I was selling them, I would be offering them to people really cheap to get them out there. Seems a little odd that these heve been out for quite a few years & a commercial post has not been offered. Are you somehow personally affected by somebody doing this? I am fully aware of the rules & guidelines. Does it somehow make you feel better attacking somebody & tossing wild accusations around. Get your facts straight. Ring the company & ask if they have heard of me. they wouldn't know who the hell I am. How on earth does multiple threads affect you? It doesn't. Read those threads again. I got no feedback or decent advice on them. You are a very suspicious bloke mate. I better be careful about asking any more questions on BOC gas too, I may be affiliated with them as well. Grow up.


----------



## Barley Belly (6/4/10)

I seen them advertised a while ago and thought they'd be a good idea but were a little pricey.

I even d/l the Youtube Craig Tube review on the caps and watched it. While watching it I realised that if I bottled with these reducers, then it would be a further thing I would have to clean and sanitise. Enough time is spent cleaning and sanitising with bottling as it is.

Also 50% of my bottles are crown seal and I also have some Coopers PET for my ginger beer, so I couldn't use them for this.

To sum up, I think the sediment reducers would be a waste and time and money for me.

But that's not to say they aren't useful for someone else.

I bottle exclusively and like some others have suggested in this thread, I have refined my brewing technique to lessen the sediment in my bottles. It is down to a point that you can almost get most of the beer out of the bottle without sediment.


Crusty,
Hang in there. As you know, there are always clowns in every circus and this forum have their fair share.
Sometimes you just have to wade through the bullsh*t and not listen to the w#nkers to get the answers you seek.


----------



## Crusty (6/4/10)

At last,
Someone with some common sense. Thanks for your advice Barley Belly & to those who posted thier views. I have taken into account the negatives & the positives & am trying out some shortly, as soon as they get here. I too have been in contact with Craig on youtube & he highly recommends them. The price is a lot better than a couple of years back & they are offering them for around $2.15 ea if you buy 150. A little dearer if you buy smaller quantities. The site is infested with sceptics. I would hate to be a new member & cop the accusations flying around. I think mods need to PM some of these people & remind them of the forum guidelines.


----------



## daemon (6/4/10)

Some of the attacks here seem a bit silly, it's ok to question if someone is affiliated but to attack them without proof is quite rude.

Crusty, I'd still be looking at your (or your mate's) process if there's a massive difference. As I didn't see a response to my original questions, how are you filling the kegs and what are you doing to avoid oxygenation? Personally I wonder if this is the difference you're seeing and it's something that can be corrected when kegging. Filtration (if not done correctly) can be another potential point of problems with oxygenation, even though they remove the sediment. Bottle conditioning is much more forgiving of mistakes as the yeast will clean up some of the extra oxygen introduced after the initial fermentation.

Also, in regards to the sediment when naturally carbonating kegs I've found that the first few glasses are cloudy but from then on it's fine unless you're moving it around.

At the end of the day, if you're making and drinking good beer then that's all that matters.


----------



## brettprevans (6/4/10)

Crusty said:


> I think mods need to PM some of these people & remind them of the forum guidelines.



cant help myself. pray tell which of the guidelines has been broken? ive just reread them for shits and giggles and cant see a single one been breeched. 
PS. this is retorical. none have been broken.
Glad u like your reducers. happy brewing.


BB - settle. plenty of retailers or affiliated people have touted their wares or affiliated wares under the cloak of non-affiliation or non-retailer. just becasue someone questions that, doesnt make them a clown, just wary. 


re the gas bottle rental I mentioned. - here is the link to the threads i was talking about. otherwise mykegonlegs gas bottles seem to be the cheapest option if you want to buy a bottle (other than modifying a fire extingusher).


----------



## Effect (6/4/10)

If you come on to a home brew forum spruiking a product in a sales way you are just asking for some skepticism...but then to get angry about it? It is like wearing a very colourful suit to someones funeral and getting upset because people are looking at you funny...


----------



## Wolfy (6/4/10)

Crusty said:


> Maybe I'm trying to convince myself that these things are worth it. I have ignored nothing. I have taken the good points with the bad.
> I have ordered 6 of them, should be here tomorrow.
> 
> Do you really think that if I had any affiliation with the company I would be posting any form of advertisement on here. NO. I would be posting on the retail or for sale thread. I'm not new to the forum bozo.
> ...


Since you quoted my reply as part of your tirade, I must assume that you're responding to something I've said.
Unlike yourself (and probably others who have replied) I have the product and have used it for more than a year now - so *as per your request* - I provided my feedback, comments and opinions in two of the three threads you have started on this same topic.
Then when I make the observation that "_almost every post you make seems like an advertisement for the company_" it's an attack on you, I need to "_Grow up_" and I'm a "_very suspicious bloke_", perhaps you should take a look at how you have approached the whole issue, because it's blatantly obvious that I'm not the only one who feels that your comments have an element of company advertising, and nor have I done anything to attack you personally other than to suggest that your posts _"seem like an advertisement"_.

As for how it affects me, since I have used the product, I spent time and effort to provide my honest opinion and feedback in two of your threads, I did that to help you and other AHB members assess if this product is something that they might find useful and wish to purchase. But then as soon as I make a suggestion as to what your posts "_seem like_" you go on an all out rant and tirade to attack me.
From my opinion - which I have every right to express - such a rant does nothing to make believe that your comments are completely unbiased, maybe the association is via friends/family, maybe your "_cousins work mate_" got them free, I don't know or care, however, especially when you start threads asking for what people think about a product, that does not stop me expressing my opinion both on the product and on the fact that from the way I read it "_almost every post you make seems like an advertisement for the company_". 
If you genuinely have no association with the company or product, maybe you should look at how you ask for help or express yourself in the future, because it's obvious that I'm not alone in my feelings, and nor am I the most suspicious of those who have posted here.


----------



## Crusty (6/4/10)

*Daemon,

*After transferring from the secondary fermenter to the keg, slowly & via gravity, I burp the keg & chill overnight. The next morning I transfer from keg to keg via a 1 micron absolute filter. I also do this at the required kpa & quite slowly. I am very careful as to avoid any splashing or oxidation of any kind. I am referring to the taste of my cousins mates beer as kind of mellow & really smooth. I guess it's hard to compare as the kegged beer ususlly doesnt sit round for the same time as the bottled stuff so a fair comparison may not be valid. Both beers though were 4 weeks old.

CM2,

Great to have you back with your helpful advice. Almost every post you submitted apart from your last, is a personal attack & an accusation against me. I started this thread to try & find someone who can give me some feedback on their experience using them. I dont have them yet, they should be here tomorrow. If you cant offer any advice without attacking me, go post somewhere else, I'm not really interested in your verbal attacks.

Phillip,

You obviously don't work in sales or you would see the difference. If this was a sales pitch I would of got the sack. If I did own the company, quite a few of you would of been given some to try out which would probably help out the business. But as I don't own the company or even personally know who does, I bought some to try out. As far as raving & spruking about a product thats seems to be the answer to no more sediment in bottled beer, well I guess I'm guilty. You too need to post somewhere else as you don't know squat about them & can't give me any feedback. I'm not angry at all, just bewildered that you think this is my company. I darn wish it was.


----------



## Crusty (6/4/10)

*Wolfy,

*When you posted your advice on the sediment catchers, I took your for's & against into consideration. Advice from people using the product is what I am after. What I am not after, is people accusing me of being affiliated with the company which I am not. Once this happened, which you did as well, I retaliated. As far as being suspicious, please enlighten me on how this would affect you personally if I was the company front man, WHICH I AM NOT. Look at my profile page & make your own mind up from there. My cousins friend actually paid around $300.00 for 150 I believe. No free anything anywhere.
I asked for advice from people using them, not if you think I am a retail trader or affiliated member somehow.
To sum up, thank you for your advice on the catchers but you probably won't be able to offer me any more helpful advice unless you wish to continue accusing me of being tied to the company somehow.


----------



## manticle (6/4/10)

Great thread.


----------



## Barley Belly (6/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> just becasue someone questions that, doesnt make them a clown, just wary.



Wasn't actually calling anyone a clown, it was more a figure of speech.

If I had to describe some of the members I've personally come up against or seen newbies come up against on this forum, I assure you I'd be using a lot more colourful terms.

As I've mentioned on this forum previously, if you don't have anything constructive, be it positive or negative, to say, then keep it to yourself.

Maybe the mods could set up a UFC style section where you could just no holds barred tear up anyone who posts in it.

If someone is actually asking for help/advice, then help or advise. Novel idea IMHO.

Just a thought


----------



## manticle (6/4/10)

Barley Belly said:


> Wasn't actually calling anyone a clown, it was more a figure of speech.
> 
> If I had to describe some of the members I've personally come up against or seen newbies come up against on this forum, I assure you I'd be using a lot more colourful terms.
> 
> ...




This forum is the least bitchy, most noob friendly one I've come across actually. Being the internet, there's bound to be a few run-ins every so often but asking someone why they're posting multiple threads with the same purpose over several years is far from the most vitriolic online behaviour I've seen. Check out some music forums from time to time.

Maybe you all just need to drink some beer, possibly in the loungeroom and away from the computer?

Crusty - when they arrive let us know if you think they're worth it.


----------



## Crusty (6/4/10)

*manticle, 

*I will let everyone know what I think of them when I use them. I am now trying to figure out how to let you all know what I think without looking as though I am trying to sell them by raving & ranting if I like them. Maybe I should repeat the no affiliation thingy again & again & again.


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/4/10)

Firstly, you are paying too much for gas. I bought a MKOL cylinder (costed about 2 year's worth of rent, so its paid for itself already) and it needs filling hardly ever. IIRC you can exchange it for a full one for $50 (which you only need to do every so many years), I got mine filled at Beerbelly for less.

Check out the following beer- clear from the keg, because I added about a teaspoon full of gelatine and left it alone for 2 weeks-


----------



## Nick JD (6/4/10)

Kittens are the best ever. I love kittens. Anyone with puppies is an idiot.

And NO, I don't own a pet shop. Although I did get my latest batch of kittens for $3.15 each from www.DeepFriedKittens.com - no affiliation. 

Anyone got any good kitten recipes?


----------



## Crusty (6/4/10)

*peas_and_corn,

*I am paying way too much for gas & rental is absurd. Where I am, I don't have many options & buying a 10kg cylinder would be darn expensive. I use the gas quite a bit, steralising beer lines, pushing water through them as well to rinse, gassing kegs, using gas for filtering, gas for cpbf, the list goes on. The cost of the gas is not a huge issue but the rental is shocking. I guess I looked at what I am currently doing & looked at bottling again with the sediment catchers into stubbies. Once initially paid for, there is no need for a capper, crown seals or any ongoing costs really. Around $300.00 odd dollars & I'm good to go. When in Brisbane, my cousins mate was also kegging his beer & once he used the sediment catchers he is not going to keg any more. I am kinda in his position now. I do like the convenience of steralising a single keg, a bit easier than mucking around with 60 odd bottles but kegging for me is getting a little expensive.

I like the look of your beer, nice work.


----------



## Wolfy (6/4/10)

Crusty said:


> When you posted your advice on the sediment catchers, I took your for's & against into consideration. Advice from people using the product is what I am after. What I am not after, is people accusing me of being affiliated with the company which I am not. Once this happened, which you did as well, I retaliated. As far as being suspicious, please enlighten me on how this would affect you personally if I was the company front man, WHICH I AM NOT. Look at my profile page & make your own mind up from there. My cousins friend actually paid around $300.00 for 150 I believe. No free anything anywhere.
> I asked for advice from people using them, not if you think I am a retail trader or affiliated member somehow.
> To sum up, thank you for your advice on the catchers but you probably won't be able to offer me any more helpful advice unless you wish to continue accusing me of being tied to the company somehow.


If you that the time to read what I said you'll notice that I did not accuse you of anything, the least of which was "_being affiliated with the company_" what I said was, "_almost every post you make seems like an advertisement_", and as a result "_You make it far too easy to be part of the skeptic police_". As others said before me, you did that by making multiple threads about the product, when you had already "_decided they are fantastic, even if you have no affiliation_" but most importantly you did it by starting new topics - for not apparent reason - when you have known about them for more than 2 years.

Now to spend some more time to enlighten you. Of course it affects me personally if you were a company front man:
1) You'd be breaking the forum rules
2) You'd be participating in what I'd call a devious business practice by pretending to be an impartial customer when really you were just promoting your product - which is something that happens all-too-often on these and similar forums. 
3) Most importantly for me, you'd be taking my comments - which as I said were provided on the basis of trying to help AHB members - you'd be taking my free time and my effort to reply, and you'd be using it to market your own product. 
4) If you were associated with the company and were making the posts to promote your product you'd obviously have an invested interest and not really care what I thought or said as long as it promoted your product - in effect wasting my time and effort once again.

As a result, if that was true that you were a company front man, it would make me upset and feel used, both of which are very personal emotions that have negative connotations and effects.



Nick JD said:


> Anyone got any good kitten recipes?


Not sure if it's all grain or not, but you might like this one:


----------



## manticle (6/4/10)

Crusty said:


> *manticle,
> 
> *I will let everyone know what I think of them when I use them. I am now trying to figure out how to let you all know what I think without looking as though I am trying to sell them by raving & ranting if I like them. Maybe I should repeat the no affiliation thingy again & again & again.




Just keep it in the same thread. I think it's the multiple threads on the same thing that makes people wonder and you can possibly see their point, even if you don't like the way they made it.


----------



## hoohaaman (6/4/10)

Crusty said:


> *manticle,
> 
> *I will let everyone know what I think of them when I use them. I am now trying to figure out how to let you all know what I think without looking as though I am trying to sell them by raving & ranting if I like them. Maybe I should repeat the no affiliation thingy again & again & again.





"Hi all,
Just back from visiting rello's in Brisbane & went to my cousins work mates house for a few All Grain beers. He is using the Brodie sediment catchers on all his bottles & has about 150 of them. He has a kegging system as well which he is getting rid of & is bottling exclusively from now on. I sampled a Pale ale, Irish red & JSGA clone from the kegerator & from the bottles using the Brodie sediment catchers. I can tell you first hand that the kegged beer is definately not as good as the bottled beer, no way. 
Why is that?
Both samples were 4 weeks old & about 4 deg temp. Bottled beer was definately smoother & heaps better. He has done a lot of research on forced carbing vs natural bottle conditioning & he reckons the bottles win hands down. I am totally convinced he's right.
Looks like I may have a keg setup for sale.

Crusty "

So you have experienced them or not?You did say first hand in above quote!

Pretty confused with contradiction


----------



## Crusty (6/4/10)

*hoohaaman,

*I have tasted beer from a stubby that was primed using sugar & a sediment catcher was used on the bottle. I have not used them myself, mine should be here tomorrow. I sampled some kegged beers of the same batch, same age & carbonation level & I believe the bottled beer had a more mellow taste. I don't know why, thats how it tasted to me. Maybe it would be the same if capped regularly & poured into a glass. He is a fairly experienced brewer & I dont believe he has a problem kegging his beer.

Wolfy,

To let you know once again, once & for all, I do not have any affiliation with the Sed-Ex brewing company, I know nobody that works there or know anyone who does. If you feel I have offended you in any way I do apologise. I honestly am only after some advice from people who use them. I posted this several times in different threads as I couldn't get any responses from people using them, I even answered my own post quoting that seems like nobody using them is a bad sign. Does this honestly sound like someone trying to sell these things?
If I sell anything, it will be in the for sale section or the commercial section. Thanks though for the original advice on them & I have bought 6 of them to try out.


----------



## hoohaaman (6/4/10)

Crusty, I care not either way.

I do enjoy a nice beer, and cheese on a cracker  

I also like self flagellation type threads,especially with Chinese hops involved.

Apart from that,the boring theater,will get me brewing more


----------



## Crusty (6/4/10)

> Crusty, I care not either way.
> 
> I do enjoy a nice beer, and cheese on a cracker
> 
> ...



???????????????

I kinda dont get what you are saying here, sorry dude.


----------



## Pollux (6/4/10)

Hold on, you'd ditch kegging to use these???

WOW! I'll just leave my car in the driveway and take the horse to Coles.............


----------



## Crusty (6/4/10)

> Hold on, you'd ditch kegging to use these???
> 
> WOW! I'll just leave my car in the driveway and take the horse to Coles.............



I haven't ditched my kegging setup. In fact I'm drinking a Pale Ale right now from the kegerator. Bloody awesome too.
I first enquired about these because after kegging, I usually end up with 3-4 litres of beer left over. If I bottle them, I dont want the sediment that comes with bottling, hence the sediment catchers. I don't see the point of bottling & then pouring it into a glass. A lot of people do this, & thats their choice. I'm not doing it though.

They way things are going you just might end up with that horse. The financial crisis is going to get worse, thats a certainty.

Once again though, another pointless post about the sediment catchers. You dont use them, have probably never even seen them & continue to post crap. Please go away & entertain yourself elsewhere. I need feedback from people using the catchers, not from somebody comparing cars to horses.


----------



## Pollux (6/4/10)

I have seen them on the New Inventers many years back, perhaps even before your first thread on them.....

I said to the wife at the time "They won't sell, price is too high, those who brew for cheap beer won't see the value, those who brew for quality don't drink beer from a bottle".

Why not simply jig your recipe to get the right amount for a full keg, you own a CPBF, seems like a rather mute point. 

Plus it's rather late to be asking for feedback, you've already bought them?? 

Oh, and just so you know, the upkeep on a horse is more than a car, believe me I've owned both.


----------



## Effect (6/4/10)

Crusty said:


> *peas_and_corn,
> 
> *I am paying way too much for gas & rental is absurd. Where I am, I don't have many options & buying a 10kg cylinder would be darn expensive. I use the gas quite a bit, steralising beer lines, pushing water through them as well to rinse, gassing kegs, using gas for filtering, gas for cpbf, the list goes on. The cost of the gas is not a huge issue but the rental is shocking. I guess I looked at what I am currently doing & looked at bottling again with the sediment catchers into stubbies. Once initially paid for, there is no need for a capper, crown seals or any ongoing costs really. Around $300.00 odd dollars & I'm good to go. When in Brisbane, my cousins mate was also kegging his beer & once he used the sediment catchers he is not going to keg any more. I am kinda in his position now. I do like the convenience of steralising a single keg, a bit easier than mucking around with 60 odd bottles but kegging for me is getting a little expensive.
> 
> I like the look of your beer, nice work.




c'mon...please...


----------



## hoohaaman (6/4/10)

well I'm loving owning the clyinder


----------



## Crusty (6/4/10)

> c'mon...please...



Care to elaborate on that Phillip.
Is there something in my thread you highlighted that you don't understand?


----------



## Crusty (6/4/10)

> Oh, and just so you know, the upkeep on a horse is more than a car, believe me I've owned both.



Wow,
Horse + vet + feed + upkeep = more than rego, greenslip, insurance, fuel, tyres etc per year.
Shit dude, you own Pharlaps brother or what?
You either have a thoroughbred horse or a shitbox car. My sister has two ex race horses that she adjists & running the car is way more expensive than keeping them.



> Why not simply jig your recipe to get the right amount for a full keg, you own a CPBF, seems like a rather mute point.



Because I am paying too much for gas & hire of the bottle. I am looking at moving away from gas.



> Plus it's rather late to be asking for feedback, you've already bought them??



Well feel free to stop posting in this thread. 

Your advice has helped me by zero. It's been entertaining though. You only trash the product which you haven't personally used, you bagged the price & doomed the product before it gets off the ground & now speak for all the brewers who make cheap beer saying that it's too costly. No sediment in your bottle is well worth the $2.15 I believe.


----------



## Effect (7/4/10)

Crusty said:


> Care to elaborate on that Phillip.
> Is there something in my thread you highlighted that you don't understand?




Your post was again very sales like.


----------



## Wolfy (7/4/10)

Phillip said:


> Your post was again very sales like.


Yes, but it's time to give up and stop flogging a dead horse, or else we'll find that that costs too much money too.


----------



## Pollux (7/4/10)

Dead horses are cheap, I know a guy that pays $40 for a horse that is no longer suitable for much but dog meat.

Throw in a stick to beat it with (surely one could find that for free) and you have your dead horse to flog for less than the cost of 20 of these things......


----------



## drsmurto (7/4/10)

Crusty said:


> I haven't ditched my kegging setup. In fact I'm drinking a Pale Ale right now from the kegerator. Bloody awesome too.
> I first enquired about these because after kegging, I usually end up with 3-4 litres of beer left over. If I bottle them, I dont want the sediment that comes with bottling, hence the sediment catchers. I don't see the point of bottling & then pouring it into a glass. A lot of people do this, & thats their choice. I'm not doing it though.



Beats head against brick wall, repeatedly.  

So the entire basis of this thread is due to crusty not making the simple leap of logic that if instead of brewing 23L batches, he could brew 19L and not bottle the remaining 3-4L therefore not having sediment in his bottles.

Goes back to beating head against said wall.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/4/10)

Pollux said:


> Dead horses are cheap, I know a guy that pays $40 for a horse that is no longer suitable for much but dog meat.
> 
> Throw in a stick to beat it with (surely one could find that for free) and you have your dead horse to flog for less than the cost of 20 of these things......




Down here when a horse dies we ring the Mogo Zoo (the one with the white lions breeding program) - they come and take away a dead horse for free! After Moruya races last Saturday, I spotted a few likely future lion droppings.

Seems a lot of excitement here over sweet FA. Really can't work out why some of you blokes are getting worked up about, kegging, botttling, sediment catchers! 

Hasn't anyone worked out that if you store your long necks upright and pour the lot into a glass (or jug even - but I like big glasses) you can pour a beer that is nice and clear? 

What the f%ck is wrong with you people?

B)


----------



## Wolfy (7/4/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Hasn't anyone worked out that if you store your long necks upright and pour the lot into a glass (or jug even - but I like big glasses) you can pour a beer that is nice and clear?
> 
> What the f%ck is wrong with you people?


Not sure much is wrong with most 'people' commenting here, the majority agree, and follow your advice (I like big glasses too).
I mentioned your 'clear beer procedure' earlier in this thread, however the OP does not like the idea, would rather swill his beer directly from the bottle, does not want to use Smurto's volume-reducing-mathematics-logic, and has a need to try and convince himself he has to spend money on sediment reducers ... all of which resulted in most other 'people' jumping to the conclusion that he was somehow associated with the product ... I think it's a boring-news-day.


----------



## cwbrown07 (7/4/10)

Pollux said:


> Dead horses are cheap, I know a guy that pays $40 for a horse that is no longer suitable for much but dog meat.
> 
> Throw in a stick to beat it with (surely one could find that for free) and you have your dead horse to flog for less than the cost of 20 of these things......




:icon_offtopic: 

That is pure unadulterated comedy gold! Others in the office are wondering why I have just burst out laughing. 

Hijack over.


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/4/10)

Crusty said:


> I haven't ditched my kegging setup. In fact I'm drinking a Pale Ale right now from the kegerator. Bloody awesome too.
> I first enquired about these because after kegging, I usually end up with 3-4 litres of beer left over. If I bottle them, I dont want the sediment that comes with bottling, hence the sediment catchers. I don't see the point of bottling & then pouring it into a glass. A lot of people do this, & thats their choice. I'm not doing it though.
> 
> They way things are going you just might end up with that horse. The financial crisis is going to get worse, thats a certainty.
> ...



In your OP you mentioned you were thinking about ditching your kegging setup for these, it's why people are talking as if you want to ditch your kegging setup.


And seriously, you are losing a lot of aroma if you drink out of the bottle.


----------



## Crusty (7/4/10)

*Phillip,

*


> Your post was again very sales like.



After re- reading this post, I am trying to sell what? Co2 cylinders, bottles, supply you with gas? You really have some issues dude. Your mind is made up I'm trying to sell these things somehow. Thanks again for you advice, it's been entertaining if nothing else.

*Fatgodzilla,

*


> Seems a lot of excitement here over sweet FA. Really can't work out why some of you blokes are getting worked up about, kegging, botttling, sediment catchers!
> 
> Hasn't anyone worked out that if you store your long necks upright and pour the lot into a glass (or jug even - but I like big glasses) you can pour a beer that is nice and clear?
> 
> What the f%ck is wrong with you people?



Couldn't agree more. What the hell is wrong with some people. I bottled beer for years & am aware that pouring into a glass would be fine, but I am at a BBQ & I would rather drink from the bottle, preferably with no sediment.

*Pollux,

*


> Dead horses are cheap, I know a guy that pays $40 for a horse that is no longer suitable for much but dog meat.
> 
> Throw in a stick to beat it with (surely one could find that for free) and you have your dead horse to flog for less than the cost of 20 of these things......



A dead horse thread but you insist on posting here. Go figure.

*DrSmurto,
*


> Beats head against brick wall, repeatedly



Please be careful. I use quite a few of your recipes & find them fantastic.



*Wolfy,
*


> all of which resulted in most other 'people' jumping to the conclusion that he was somehow associated with the product ... I think it's a boring-news-day.



Boring news day? Why the hell are you still here? Please change channels.

I would like to thank all those people who posted on this thread with helpful advice. 
To those of you that post for the hell of it & rant & rave & bag something that you have no interest in or intend using yourself, even to the extent of trying to turn others off purchaing them, I would like to say a special thank you to you. Although your posts were uninformative, helpless, suggestive & impulsive, I must admit they held great entertainment value. 
To set the record straight, I am not going to sell my kegging setup. I will continue to brew single batch 23 litre brews & use the sediment catchers for the few litres that I get left over. 
To those of you who quickly point the finger & accuse people of doing something that is completely false, I work for Australia Post. I deliver mail. We don't sell sediment catchers.


----------



## mckenry (7/4/10)

So, I've read the entire thousand pages. 
I'm confused, do I buy these from Crusty or youtube or someones cousin that works for Fed-Sex?
And where can I get a dead horse?
Also is there a keg system for sale or not? Do I need bottles to use these?
mckenry


----------



## alowen474 (7/4/10)

mckenry said:


> So, I've read the entire thousand pages.
> I'm confused, do I buy these from Crusty or youtube or someones cousin that works for Fed-Sex?
> And where can I get a dead horse?
> Also is there a keg system for sale or not? Do I need bottles to use these?
> mckenry


From what I understand you only use the bottles if you don't want the sediment in the keg?


----------



## Thorby (7/4/10)

I for one am a bit upset, my new dead horse was just delivered and didnt come with a stick.


----------



## drsmurto (7/4/10)

Be careful :huh: 

I don't understand.

You can fix this problem you have with sediment by reducing your batch size from 23L to 19L.

It really is quite simple.

Its a cheaper solution than the one you have proposed.

My method costs you $0.

Your method costs you $2 per sediment reducer.

Cheers
DrSmurto

p.s. I am not trying to have a go at you, I just don't get why you are making your life more difficult than it needs to be.


----------



## Crusty (7/4/10)

Wow,
Three new posters with nothing intelligent to say. Keep up the good work boys. Your advanced knowledge base is really shining through at the end of this thread. Did you pm each other & work out who was going to say what in their post. Read it more carefully mckenry, if you concentrate you will work it out, eventually.

*DrSmurto,

*


> *Be careful :huh:
> 
> I don't understand.
> 
> ...


*
**
Doc,
*
I was referring to your post mentioning you hitting your head against the wall.

I have previously adjusted my recipe in BeerTools to get approximately 19 litres in the keg. I got fairly close. I purposely do 23 litre batches so I can take some to BBQ's etc & have bottled them with the normal procedure. What I am looking at is moving away from the kegs & doing all my batches via bottling. This is why I was looking into the sediment catchers. I want to swill from the stubbies.


----------



## komodo (7/4/10)

Seriously whos gives a shit. Crusty if you want them buy them. Give em a go. If they work well report back. If you choose to drink from a stubby thats your choice too. I drink from a stubby also at times - cause its not always practical to pour a beer into a glass when your out for a barby in the park with some mates. 

Perhaps the fact that you've bought this same product up 3 times is why people are suspicious of your motives. Hopefully everyone is wrong and your posting about these items purely is innocent - but generally when something smells like shit theres usually a turd close by.


----------



## alowen474 (7/4/10)

Komodo said:


> Seriously whos gives a shit. Crusty if you want them buy them. Give em a go. If they work well report back. If you choose to drink from a stubby thats your choice too. I drink from a stubby also at times - cause its not always practical to pour a beer into a glass when your out for a barby in the park with some mates.
> 
> Perhaps the fact that you've bought this same product up 3 times is why people are suspicious of your motives. Hopefully everyone is wrong and your posting about these items purely is innocent - but generally when something smells like shit theres usually a turd close by.


It could be the dead horse, especially if has been flogged with a stick!!


----------



## Crusty (7/4/10)

*Komodo,

*


> Perhaps the fact that you've bought this same product up 3 times is why people are suspicious of your motives. Hopefully everyone is wrong and your posting about these items purely is innocent - but generally when something smells like shit theres usually a turd close by.



For the now third time, look at the two previous posts & the time between them. Not one person gave me any useful feedback on what they thought. I couldn't seem to find anyone using them.
The last post was brought up because I saw for myself what they looked like & how they were working. I was pleasantly surprised.
I will definately report back on what I think of them & try to avoid the accusation squad in the process.

*beerforal,

*Your lack of intelligence is burning so bright. Maybe you could quote that same post in another couple of threads later down the track & hope somebody finds it amusing. You have no input to add on the sediment catchers.
If you can't add anything in relation to the catchers & continually post off topic crap, please go away & use your wealth of knowledge elsewhere. Somebody on here may find you ammusing. I am tired of people like you on this forum who continually post & hijack threads & offer nothing. 
NOTHING DUDE.
BE GONE!


----------



## JestersDarts (7/4/10)

I'll buy whatever your selling. They sound like a great idea!

I love new inventors too - shame is missed that episode. Keep on inventing!


----------



## Crusty (7/4/10)

*JestersDarts,

Here it is just for you. I watched it about 4 or 5 times & couldn't find myself there. Maybe you could spot me.

If I have anything for sale air head it'll be in the appropriate section.

You southerners are a suspicious little bunch aren't you.




*


----------



## haysie (7/4/10)

_slaps his forehead_
I missed so much after only being away 2 days. Is the 4-5 pages worth reading?  I got to page 3 and had enough!

ps, i`m not buying any.

BribieG, yeah its sorted, used it now a few times and putting CPBF side by side with yeast conditioned for extended conditioning, and have a look see at the results. Cheers for the help :super:


----------



## Crusty (7/4/10)

*haysie,

*


> ps, i`m not buying any.



Thank goodness for that, I wouldn't be able to fill your order because I'm not selling any.

I have bought some though.


----------



## Leigh (7/4/10)




----------



## peas_and_corn (7/4/10)

Leigh said:


>



I hope you're not affiliated with that popcorn manufacturer! Just like Crusty's advertising those envelopes he's selling, though he has a connection with Australia Post!


----------



## komodo (7/4/10)

actually not taking the piss for a second - say i did decide to buy some of these suckers from Sed-Ex @ basically $2ea when I am out with my mates do I need to keep the cap to reuse? or is there a disposable part that is cheap to replace. I cent imagine taking a carton upto my cousins place for him to enjoy and asking him to keep the caps. Its hard enough as it is to get him to keep the bottles!
If there is a cheap disposable part that you replace with each bottling - how much is that part?


----------



## mckenry (7/4/10)

Crusty said:


> Wow,
> Three new posters with nothing intelligent to say. Keep up the good work boys. Your advanced knowledge base is really shining through at the end of this thread. Did you pm each other & work out who was going to say what in their post. Read it more carefully mckenry, if you concentrate you will work it out, eventually.



Nothing intelligent to say, coz the whole thread is a joke. Whether you sell these things or not, I dont give a toss. I get good beer out of my kegs, sediment free. I concentrated, read it all again, and yes, you are selling these things! 
Crusty, everyone is carrying on because you're firing up about it. 

The bottom line is:
Maybe you believe bottle conditioned beer tastes better than kegged beer. You dont need these to get clear beer from the bottle. They are all telling you this in many ways.

Now fire up and tell me I'm (insert northerner insult)


----------



## Wolfy (7/4/10)

Crusty said:


> Your lack of intelligence is burning so bright.


I could not have said it better myself.
Oh ... wait ... you were talking about someone else ... well ... there is that.


Komodo said:


> actually not taking the piss for a second - say i did decide to buy some of these suckers from Sed-Ex @ basically $2ea when I am out with my mates do I need to keep the cap to reuse? or is there a disposable part that is cheap to replace. I cent imagine taking a carton upto my cousins place for him to enjoy and asking him to keep the caps. Its hard enough as it is to get him to keep the bottles!
> If there is a cheap disposable part that you replace with each bottling - how much is that part?


No ... that is another disadvantage of the system, for the same reason you can't 'detach' them from your bottles to enter a competition, not without opening and recapping the bottle in a normal way.

The extractors have 2 parts, one you remove when all the sediment has settled, the other part stays on the bottle with a tight seal until you are ready to drink it.
However if you lost or did not return the bottle-screw-part the entire extractor would be useless.
If you look at the flash-video things on their website you'll see a good demo of how they work.


----------



## komodo (7/4/10)

Hrmmm and I take it that second part isnt ~$0.10 part?


----------



## Thorby (7/4/10)

I was actually wondering...if you naturally carb a keg to save gas for example, is there one of these wiz bang earth stopping devices for kegs? Imagine turning a keg upside down and getting no sediment. No three schooners of cloudy beer put me down for two of them!!!!


----------



## bradsbrew (7/4/10)

Thorby said:


> I was actually wondering...if you naturally carb a keg to save gas for example, is there one of these wiz bang earth stopping devices for kegs? Imagine turning a keg upside down and getting no sediment. No three schooners of cloudy beer put me down for two of them!!!!




Yes it is called a shorter dip tube


----------



## Thorby (7/4/10)

Brad you are De Man.......!!!! Do I still need to turn it upside down? Seems my instructions are in the post waiting to be delivered by a caring and sharing driver....


----------



## Crusty (7/4/10)

*mckenry,

*


> Nothing intelligent to say, coz the whole thread is a joke. Whether you sell these things or not, I dont give a toss. I get good beer out of my kegs, sediment free. I concentrated, read it all again, and yes, you are selling these things!
> Crusty, everyone is carrying on because you're firing up about it.



If it's such a joke, why the hell are you still posting.



> The bottom line is:
> Maybe you believe bottle conditioned beer tastes better than kegged beer. You dont need these to get clear beer from the bottle. They are all telling you this in many ways.



If you carb in the bottle, you will get sediment in that bottle unless you pour it into something else.

*Komodo,

*


> actually not taking the piss for a second - say i did decide to buy some of these suckers from Sed-Ex @ basically $2ea when I am out with my mates do I need to keep the cap to reuse? or is there a disposable part that is cheap to replace. I cent imagine taking a carton upto my cousins place for him to enjoy and asking him to keep the caps. Its hard enough as it is to get him to keep the bottles!
> If there is a cheap disposable part that you replace with each bottling - how much is that part?



The sediment part is removed & you are left with the cap which is now your bottle seal. This part is what I don't like about them. You have to be careful to not loose that part. If you take an esky though, I don't see a problem tossing the cap into the esky & taking everything back home. Not a big issue for me, others may get too drunk & keep loosing them.

*Wolfy,
*


> However if you lost or did not return the bottle-screw-part the entire extractor would be useless.
> If you look at the flash-video things on their website you'll see a good demo of how they work.



If you look at their website, you can contact them regarding parts. I believe they now sell the individual parts seperately. 

*peas_and_corn,

I'm now selling envelopes too?
I'm a PDO fool.*


----------



## bradsbrew (7/4/10)

Thorby said:


> Brad you are De Man.......!!!! Do I still need to turn it upside down? Seems my instructions are in the post waiting to be delivered by a caring and sharing driver....



Mate if your going to turn it upside down make sure you put the beer out line into the gas disconect and the gas in line into the beer disconnect. Although you may now need a longer gas dip tube to avoid the sediment, nasty stuff that sediment......I think it causes cancer h34r:


----------



## Wolfy (7/4/10)

Crusty said:


> The sediment part is removed & you are left with the cap which is now your bottle seal. This part is what I don't like about them. You have to be careful to not loose that part. If you take an esky though, I don't see a problem tossing the cap into the esky & taking everything back home. Not a big issue for me, others may get too drunk & keep loosing them.
> 
> *Wolfy,
> *
> If you look at their website, you can contact them regarding parts. I believe they now sell the individual parts seperately.


Since you got so upset when it was suggested that you are affiliated with the company, I have to assume that you're not taking the piss with us, but seriously, even your most recent post seems - to me - like a fan-boy-affiliated-advertisement, maybe I have been using this interweb thing too long and really am skeptical and jaded.

I have no need to look at their website or buy parts, why you'd even need to metion that I don't know - like you I was trying to answer *Komodo's* legitimate question.


----------



## daemon (7/4/10)

As an alternate suggestion, if you're worried about what to take to a BBQ / party / picnic / boring work meet then have a look at building your own party keg. I'm about 90% of the way through building mine, because I don't want to lug a full keg around and don't want to fill a pile of bottles each time. So far it's cost me $20 ($12 sprayer, $8 2nd hand drinks cooler and a free mag wheel valve) plus an existing picnic tap setup, and now I just need to buy a co2 tyre filler from the local bike store. It'll allow me to take 6L in a small, convenient package and not have to worry about filling a pile of bottles. Because I'll be filling from a keg, there's no sediment and if I really wanted I could use it to top up a stubbie instead of a glass 

To summarise this thread:

1. The taste difference between kegs and bottles is most likely to be a factor of process or time to mature.
2. You can naturally carbonate kegs just as easily as bottles.
2. Co2 bottles are far cheaper to buy than rent (same as renting TV's, washing machines etc).
3. Taking a glass with your bottles instead of stubbies can be "uncool".
4. Crusty doesn't sell bottle tops, but will deliver them if they're in his mail run


----------



## manticle (7/4/10)

Crusty said:


> *mckenry,
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Jesus Crusty, half the reason you're getting these response is because you seem so easy to bait. Relax, stop biting at every little dig (half of which are probably tongue in cheek and not malicious) grow a thicker skin and report back when you've checked out the product - in this thread rather than a new one.

You're a bit sensitive mate. Most people probably know by now you don't work for the sediment reducer guys - anyone that's already made up their mind probably won't have it changed. Forget about it and chill out a little.


----------



## haysie (7/4/10)

Daemon said:


> To summarise this thread:
> 
> 1. The taste difference between kegs and bottles is most likely to be a factor of process or time to mature.
> 2. You can naturally carbonate kegs just as easily as bottles.
> ...




:lol: :lol:


----------



## Thorby (7/4/10)

_"Mate if your going to turn it upside down make sure you put the beer out line into the gas disconect and the gas in line into the beer disconnect. Although you may now need a longer gas dip tube to avoid the sediment, nasty stuff that sediment......I think it causes cancer"_

Cheers for that but now I am confused. When the Australia Post driver delivers my new dip tube, and my disconnects are now jammed on my kegs, will he have a "TOOL" onboard to help solve my issue? And slightly off topic will my mates look at me kinda strange with an upside down keg? I have so much to learn and this thread has been my saving grace and I REALLY appreciate it......


----------



## Crusty (7/4/10)

*Wolfy,

*


> Since you got so upset when it was suggested that you are affiliated with the company, I have to assume that you're not taking the piss with us, but seriously, even your most recent post seems - to me - like a fan-boy-affiliated-advertisement, maybe I have been using this interweb thing too long and really am skeptical and jaded.
> 
> I have no need to look at their website or buy parts, why you'd even need to metion that I don't know - like you I was trying to answer *Komodo's* legitimate question.



I suggested you look at the website because whilst answering Komodo's legitimate question, you informed him that if you lost the cap of the sediment catcher, it would render the whole thing useless. If you lost the cap, you can buy another one.

*Daemon,

*Great info. But since you tried to be funny in point 4. You will get some extra bills.

*manticle,

*Point taken mate.
This is still the best thread I have been involed in though.

Guys,

I have no hard feelings nor am I peed off with any of you. I don't really give a hoot if you think I sell them or not, it just annoys me that some people are really quick to point the finger & assume something that's not true. For the non-believers, I currently have 2 sediment catchers in my warehouse ( shed ) & was expecting a huge delivery of 6 units today that failed to show up. Should be here tomorrow. That will take me to a grand total of 8 sediment catchers.
I would still invite you all to my place if you were ever up / down this way for a beer or two.
That's the type of bloke I am.


----------



## Thorby (7/4/10)

_" & was expecting a huge delivery of 6 units today that failed to show up. Should be here tomorrow. "_

One of the guys on here works for Australia Post, maybe PM him he may be able to track it down. Cheers.... ^_^ ^_^


----------



## haysie (7/4/10)

Thorby said:


> _" & was expecting a huge delivery of 6 units today that failed to show up. Should be here tomorrow. "_
> 
> One of the guys on here works for Australia Post, maybe PM him he may be able to track it down. Cheers.... ^_^ ^_^




Thats a bit rough. Dont be a spoilt sport.
This thread was and is quite amusing!


----------



## Crusty (7/4/10)

*Thorby,

*


> One of the guys on here works for Australia Post, maybe PM him he may be able to track it down. Cheers....



Thanks mate but I can handle that bit. I think the company is from NT & due to Easter backlog it will be a bit late.

Cheers


----------



## bum (7/4/10)

Crusty said:


> I think the company is from NT


 
Aaaaahhh. Finally I understand how these things even came to be. Couldn't understand why someone would be going out of their way to block out a good percentage of their hard work in making their own beer by drinking it out of the bottle. If I were brewing ambient in NT I doubt I'd want the full experience either.


----------



## Thorby (7/4/10)

_Cheers for that but now I am confused. When the Australia Post driver delivers my new dip tube, and my disconnects are now jammed on my kegs, will he have a "TOOL" onboard to help solve my issue? And slightly off topic will my mates look at me kinda strange with an upside down keg? I have so much to learn and this thread has been my saving grace and I REALLY appreciate it...... _

No one has answered my question as yet...some positive input would be nice....... :chug: :chug:


----------



## Steve (7/4/10)

Crusty said:


> [/b]Great info. But since you tried to be funny in point 4. You will get some extra bills.



NOW that made me laugh! Cheers Crusty :lol:


----------



## komodo (7/4/10)

Daemon said:


> To summarise this thread:
> 
> 1. The taste difference between kegs and bottles is most likely to be a factor of process or time to mature.
> 2. You can naturally carbonate kegs just as easily as bottles.
> ...




& Daemon cant count?


----------



## daemon (7/4/10)

Komodo said:


> & Daemon cant count?


Hah, well that would explain a few things  That'll teach me for adding another item to the list quickly.


----------



## BjornJ (7/4/10)

sorry for posting on-topic here  , just a quick note about the sediment reducers:


Found a bottle in the cupboard.
It was stored upside-down for a month for the carbonation to complete, then I removed the top and forgot/stored it in the cupboard for a couple of months. Remembered it after reading this thread and went back and dug it out now.

The bottle clearly has sediment.
MUCH less than any other bottle carbonated beer, more along the lines of when lifting it up to the light and giving it a slight nudge I see "stuff" swirling up off the bottom of the bottle.
I guess the "maturating" period has made more stuff settle out, and as I had already removed the sediment reducer it fell to the bottom of the bottle.
The way to do it probably is to leave it for a month upside down at room temp, then a week or two in the fridge at 1 degree still upside down before removing the sediment reducer.


thanks
Bjorn


----------



## bum (7/4/10)

Wow, that seems way easier than decanting/using a glass...


----------



## Crusty (7/4/10)

*BjornJ,

*


> sorry for posting on-topic here  , just a quick note about the sediment reducers:
> 
> 
> Found a bottle in the cupboard.
> ...



Thanks heaps. This is the feedback I was looking for. Somebody explaining their experience using them.
I noticed on their site that they say to leave it for a month & then remove the sediment catcher. I'm a bit surprised & a little disappointed that you found sediment though.
I'll give them a go myself & see what happens. I have the cpbf to fill some bottles but if I ditch the sediment catchers, I'll have to get myself a bench capper.

Thanks again,

Crusty


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/4/10)

Wait, so after a month the sediment reducers need to be replaced?


----------



## komodo (7/4/10)

What? No, shit man read that again.

He said they work but they do leave some sediment - perhaps storing them upside down to condition then "crash chilling" in the fridge upside down to drop any suspended yeast might aid in ridding the bottle of even more sediment than just removing the top piece (sediment remover) after conditioning. 
Remembering the device is two piece.


----------



## komodo (7/4/10)

as for bench capper keep an eye on fleebay and your local garage sales. 
They go fairly cheap. I picked mine up from a garage sale around the corner for $15 + it came with the bell to do champagne bottles!
If you already have the CPBF I'd probably be looking to this option - if you really want the "bottle conditioned" flavour you could keg condition then use the CPBF. Just make sure you shorten your diptube on your "beer out" side!


----------



## Effect (8/4/10)

If I had to leave bottles upside down for so long, I think I would rather freeze the necks and the uncap nd shoot the sediment out and then recap...probably cheaper than buying $2 caps for each bottle...and this method works on any type of bottle!

I could then bottle the beer that doesn't fit in the keg...and have it sediment free...


----------



## Pollux (8/4/10)

BjornJ said:


> The bottle clearly has sediment.
> MUCH less than any other bottle carbonated beer, more along the lines of when lifting it up to the light and giving it a slight nudge I see "stuff" swirling up off the bottom of the bottle.
> I guess the "maturating" period has made more stuff settle out, and as I had already removed the sediment reducer it fell to the bottom of the bottle.
> The way to do it probably is to leave it for a month upside down at room temp, then a week or two in the fridge at 1 degree still upside down before removing the sediment reducer.
> ...



I always assumed one would only remove the sediment catcher section when one was actually just about to drink the bottle, perhaps you'd chill a pile of bottles, remove all the catcher sections, then chuck the now sediment free bottles into an esky and you're away....


As for that keg upside down idea, I'm actually seeing merit in it, naturally carb a keg, then attach your gas line to the beer post and the beer line to the gas post, leave it in the fridge for 3 or 4 days to chill and settle down and by rights you should only get clear beer as all the crud would be sitting on the lid.....In theory it works......Any volunteers???


----------



## mckenry (8/4/10)

Crusty said:


> *mckenry,
> 
> *
> 
> If it's such a joke, why the hell are you still posting.



Coz I love a joke. And coz you have to have the last word. Take Manticles advice, chill. We're (most of us) just mucking around.
It's the Australian way - you are Australian right?? <---- see what I did there!!!


----------



## drsmurto (8/4/10)

As a way of extending the olive branch Crusty (and hopefully put an end to this pointless thread) i have a capper that is surplus to requirements.

You can have it for nix, just pay the cost of the postage.

It's not a bench capper, it's one of these - Link

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Pollux (8/4/10)

I have a hammer capper here you could have too, I used it with no issues for over 4 months before I got my bench capper.


----------



## Crusty (8/4/10)

Thanks guys for that.
The 6 sediment catchers turned up today & next brew day I'll give them a go & see what happens. A bit disappointed that Bjornj found some sediment in his bottle though. The vids I saw on them seemed to just leave them alone upside down for a month, put some in the fridge to get cold & drink away. Thats gunna really piss me off if I get to the 20th bottle or so down the track & find sediment. This really renders them useless if that's the case.

Doc,
I appreciate the offer but I am sticking with twist top stubbies & I think I need a bench capper, one of these thingies 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Homebrew-Bench-Moun...r-/350320506737

My local HB guy has them on special at the moment for $40.00

I admit I may of needed to chill a little but it was a great pointless thread, wasn't it?


----------



## komodo (8/4/10)

:icon_cheers: 
Bench cappers are definately worth the money. Make sure the one you get can easily have the bell changed if you are ever likely to bottle in champagne bottles. They are awesome. Super simple to use, quick and I've NEVER broken a bottle.


----------



## manticle (8/4/10)

Crusty said:


> My local HB guy has them on special at the moment for $40.00



$40 is a good price for a bench capper. Snap it up unless ebay or somesuch does you one significantly cheaper (including postage)


----------



## Thorby (8/4/10)

And because we all had a belly laugh at a fellow brewer, I have a bench capper you can have for nix if you organise the freight. Cheers


----------



## QldKev (8/4/10)

So where do I get one of these Sediment reducers for my keg ???

:super:

Geeze this thread sounds like a school girl fight



QldKev


----------



## Wolfy (8/4/10)

Crusty said:


> Thanks guys for that.
> The 6 sediment catchers turned up today & next brew day I'll give them a go & see what happens. A bit disappointed that Bjornj found some sediment in his bottle though. The vids I saw on them seemed to just leave them alone upside down for a month, put some in the fridge to get cold & drink away. Thats gunna really piss me off if I get to the 20th bottle or so down the track & find sediment. This really renders them useless if that's the case.


The way i read Bjornj's post as he was not actually using the extractors or using them correctly.
If properly conditioned (stored long enough and given a bit of a swirl to encourage the yeast to slide down the bottle necks) and put in the fridge upside down before removing the top - there is no reason there should be any sediment.


----------



## Crusty (8/4/10)

*Thorby,

*


> And because we all had a belly laugh at a fellow brewer, I have a bench capper you can have for nix if you organise the freight. Cheers



Bugger. I raced up to my local HB shop & got one this arvo. Ended up being $48.00.
I appreciate the offer though.

*QldKev,

*


> So where do I get one of these Sediment reducers for my keg ???



I am selling them. My website is www.................................... JUST KIDDING

How come when you guys highlight a thread & it says at the top of the quote 
QUOTE (Crusty @ Apr 8 2010, 01:59 PM

I just go to add reply & I don't get the person or the date it was quoted?


----------



## haysie (8/4/10)

QldKev said:


> So where do I get one of these Sediment reducers for my keg ???
> 
> :super:
> 
> ...



You could be moderated for your school girl reference there Kev, And so you should be.


----------



## bum (8/4/10)

Crusty said:


> How come when you guys highlight a thread & it says at the top of the quote
> I just go to add reply & I don't get the person or the date it was quoted?


 Click "+quote" then reply. You can click to quote multiple posts but then you need to click the reply button at the bottom.


----------



## Crusty (8/4/10)

bum said:


> Click "+quote" then reply. You can click to quote multiple posts but then you need to click the reply button at the bottom.



Thanks Bum,

Errr, thats sounds a little awkward doesnt it.


----------



## bum (8/4/10)

Yeah but only because I don't hear it very often.

Tell me to get stuffed and I'll feel much more comfortable.


----------



## Wolfy (8/4/10)

bum said:


> Tell me to get stuffed and I'll feel much more comfortable.


The madi gras was last month, lots of that kind of comfort around then, not so much here on AHB sorry. :wacko:


----------



## QldKev (8/4/10)

haysie said:


> You could be moderated for your school girl reference there Kev, And so you should be.



Seriously look at 50% of the responses on this thread, and many others, blasting the original poster on his thoughts of some invention. 1 to 2 years ago, people would have been inquisitive on this item and discussed it fairly. Have a search through the history of this forum. Up until about 2008 people were up for a good discussion; and were prepared to listen to the post originators and why they had come up with their topic. One thread I was sent a link to for another reason; demonstrates how several of our better brewers became involved in a 'discussion' about a non stand brewing technique and even helped with experiments. ref: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=11074

Now we have these users with high post counts that somehow have become the 'best brewers out there' and blast anyone who puts forward a suggestion. The first about 20 responses were generally discussing the idea, but post 30 it started to go to shit. A few guys including Daemon even tried to get it back on track; but by post 50 the majority of responses had become crap. Have a look at how many direct attacks have been in this thread; would half these people speak to people that way face to face and make fun of them! and you think I should be moderated for an analogy of school girl fight. I think our moderators are more intelligent than that.

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (8/4/10)

QldKev said:


> So where do I get one of these Sediment reducers for my keg ???






Crusty said:


> I am selling them. My website is www.................................... JUST KIDDING



At least you haven't lost your sense of humour with all this badgering going on :beerbang: :beerbang: 

QldKev


----------



## Crusty (8/4/10)

QldKev said:


> Seriously look at 50% of the responses on this thread, and many others, blasting the original poster on his thoughts of some invention. 1 to 2 years ago, people would have been inquisitive on this item and discussed it fairly. Have a search through the history of this forum. Up until about 2008 people were up for a good discussion; and were prepared to listen to the post originators and why they had come up with their topic. One thread I was sent a link to for another reason; demonstrates how several of our better brewers became involved in a 'discussion' about a non stand brewing technique and even helped with experiments. ref: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=11074
> 
> Now we have these users with high post counts that somehow have become the 'best brewers out there' and blast anyone who puts forward a suggestion. The first about 20 responses were generally discussing the idea, but post 30 it started to go to shit. A few guys including Daemon even tried to get it back on track; but by post 50 the majority of responses had become crap. Have a look at how many direct attacks have been in this thread; would half these people speak to people that way face to face and make fun of them! and you think I should be moderated for an analogy of school girl fight. I think our moderators are more intelligent than that.
> 
> QldKev



As the OP of this thread, I couldn't agree more. I was generally asking about the use of this product & shit did start to fly at me. I am guilty of retaliating & should not of been so thinned skinned & maybe shut my mouth & try no to have the last say & it did get a little out of hand. 
The bar's always open at my house, non-believers included.


----------



## bum (8/4/10)

Wolfy said:


> The madi gras was last month, lots of that kind of comfort around then, not so much here on AHB sorry. :wacko:


 
So you haven't read a QLD case swap thread yet then?


----------



## Scruffy (8/4/10)

Pasteurise, filter and force carb? You could get away with cutting back on your malt bill and maybe change to just a handful of POR at the beginning of the boil, pile in 30% sugar - plain white, bleached and GM. Heaven forbid you put anything in that could cause murkyness 

...Dude! Call it 'Loooooite maaaaaayte' You've cracked it!


----------



## roller997 (8/4/10)

You could always brew wheat beers for parties / picknics as they are supposed to be consumed with wheat in the glass.
I had some recently which tasted MUCH better with the sediment than when everything had settled out. 
Also, bear in mind there are many commercial beers that are shipped with sediment and the consumers seem to love them. Might just be a matter of reducing the amount of sediment (and sticking to wheat beers).
To me it sounds like quite a lot of effort and fairly high cost with the benefit being not comensurate.

Tell us how you go with the sediment catchers as it is intriguing. Also, would be interesting to see how much the spare parts are in case you "loose" some of the caps that remain on the bottles.

Cheers

Roller


----------



## brettprevans (8/4/10)

KeV. There's nothing really new about these items. It's a take off of what champaigne makers have been doing for centuries. Ie disgorging the sediment. They have just put it into a 'widget' form. 

*back to the popcorn - need the Michael Jackson popcorn jpg*


----------



## Thorby (8/4/10)

Crusty said:


> As the OP of this thread, I couldn't agree more. I was generally asking about the use of this product & shit did start to fly at me. I am guilty of retaliating & should not of been so thinned skinned & maybe shut my mouth & try no to have the last say & it did get a little out of hand.
> The bar's always open at my house, non-believers included.



Mate good to see you have a sense of humour, most of us were taking the p*iss because we could. No hard feelings and none of us took what you said too serious. Sit back relax have a hb and enlighten us on your next venture. JOKING......... and keep us informed if them things actually work????


----------



## Crusty (8/4/10)

Thorby said:


> Mate good to see you have a sense of humour, most of us were taking the p*iss because we could. No hard feelings and none of us took what you said too serious. Sit back relax have a hb and enlighten us on your next venture. JOKING......... and keep us informed if them things actually work????




Will do,

Next brew will be another APA, last one turned out really good even with my fermentation temp a bit high. Looking for another fridge to stick the fermenter in & I'll have to get myself a TempMate or something similar.
I've got the bench capper now & will probably bottle up the last 10 litres I have left in the keg with the cpbf, they work great. Not too sure why I like swilling out of stubbies, I know you lose the aroma but, it's easier & more convenient, especially when I'm cooking on the barbie. If I get the usual 3-4 litres over from the 23 litre batch I will bottle up 8 beers with the sediment catchers & see how they go.

Crusty


----------



## QldKev (8/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> KeV. There's nothing really new about these items. It's a take off of what champaigne makers have been doing for centuries. Ie disgorging the sediment. They have just put it into a 'widget' form.
> 
> *back to the popcorn - need the Michael Jackson popcorn jpg*




I'm not debating wherever or not this is a good product or not, it's the way it was handled. 

My opinion on this product:
Do I think naturally carb'd beer taste better than forced carb beer; yes it does, no doubt in my mind. I have often thought about carbing kegs with dex/sugar to try and get that texture back. There is a certain quality of forced CO2 carbonation / the carbonic acid that is produced that I don't like. If I did naturally carb my beer again, I would probably carb in a keg, then run the keg till clear, and transfer to another keg; too much work thou. In places like the UK they still serve a lot of naturally car'b kegs, for the flavour.

My house gets through an average of a batch of beer a week. If I allow a 4 week rotation, it's back to a minimum of 120 x 750ml bottles (before kegging I had 200 bottles); in this case all standing on their heads with a basic piece of plastic to support them; dominoes comes to mind. I could build some fancy support stand and have a place to store them; it's not for me. 

edit:
I think we should have been discussing the benefits = flavour Vs the draw backs of such a system. 


QldKev


----------



## Crusty (8/4/10)

QldKev said:


> I'm not debating wherever or not this is a good product or not, it's the way it was handled.
> 
> My opinion on this product:
> Do I think naturally carb'd beer taste better than forced carb beer; yes it does, no doubt in my mind. I have often thought about carbing kegs with dex/sugar to try and get that texture back. There is a certain quality of forced CO2 carbonation / the carbonic acid that is produced that I don't like.
> QldKev



This is exactly what I noticed when I tasted my cousin's workmates Ag beer last weekend. I couldn't pin point that taste you mentioned but it was there. I did notice it. Another reason in my OP I mentioned the bottles tasted better than the kegged stuff.

Thanks Kev


----------



## peas_and_corn (8/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> KeV. There's nothing really new about these items. It's a take off of what champaigne makers have been doing for centuries. Ie disgorging the sediment. They have just put it into a 'widget' form.
> 
> *back to the popcorn - need the Michael Jackson popcorn jpg*


----------



## bum (8/4/10)

QldKev said:


> I think we should have been discussing the benefits = flavour Vs the draw backs of such a system.


 
If you'd actually read the thread instead of carrying on about everyone's behaviour (after you got to make your own joke without adding anything to the discussion, of course) you'd see these things were discussed before you came in to illuminate everyone with your shining example. 

But let's pretend this hadn't occurred and take the statement at face value. Will this system make bottle condition beer taste better than it would have without it? No. Does the ease of use of the system outweigh the traditional method of drinking sediment free bottled beers (i.e. pouring)? No. Does the ultimate application proposed (drinking from the bottle) improve the beer? No.


----------



## brettprevans (8/4/10)

It's interesting what guys called 'forced carb'. Adding co2 via a bottle to a keg at a normal pressure is no T too differant to bottle carbonation. Is to carb pressure so that a keg is carbed in a under 1 day is force carbing.

Carbonic bite can be noticable in both bottle and keg beers. I've experianced both. It's just easier to do it with a jeg cause you've got co2 on mass and call where as a bottle it's limited. 

If I misread ur post keV sorry. I thought u said it was interesting argument back in 2008. I also failed to add to my comment that it's same premis as conical fermentors. It's hard reading from iPhone.

Edit:

Oh crusty, do u use whirflic or similar in ur boil. That assists in reducing resulting trub etc and thus sediment in bottles


----------



## QldKev (9/4/10)

bum said:


> If you'd actually read the thread instead of carrying on about everyone's behaviour (after you got to make your own joke without adding anything to the discussion, of course) you'd see these things were discussed before you came in to illuminate everyone with your shining example.
> 
> But let's pretend this hadn't occurred and take the statement at face value. Will this system make bottle condition beer taste better than it would have without it? No. Does the ease of use of the system outweigh the traditional method of drinking sediment free bottled beers (i.e. pouring)? No. Does the ultimate application proposed (drinking from the bottle) improve the beer? No.



:icon_offtopic: Sorry to the original poster for this off topic 

I see your inadequate level of comprehension has come into play once again. I stated *"The first about 20 responses were generally discussing the idea"* and I did not say all 100% were all idiotic posts. I have never responded negatively about anyone coming up with a joke to lift what had become an over serious topic; unless they are directed at the person. It is the bunch of posters who recite the documented way of brewing and don't apply any intelligence from their own brewing experience; in an attempt to make other brewers look inferior to them, and then spam pages of crap into posts if a topic does not conform to standard; that I respond negatively to.




bum said:


> If you'd actually read the thread instead of carrying on about everyone's behaviour (after you got to make your own joke without adding anything to the discussion, of course) you'd see these things were discussed before you came in to illuminate everyone with your shining example.
> 
> But let's pretend this hadn't occurred and take the statement at face value. Will this system make bottle condition beer taste better than it would have without it? No. Does the ease of use of the system outweigh the traditional method of drinking sediment free bottled beers (i.e. pouring)? No. Does the ultimate application proposed (drinking from the bottle) improve the beer? No.



I agree that you normally would just tip the beer into a large glass/jug minimising any yeast contamination. I can see 2 main opportunities where the use of these would be beneficial. The first and possibly most important use would be for beers you wish to send off; this would include comps. So you can bottle condition a beer, remove the yeast layer using these devices; and you beer arrives bottle condition and no yeast cake stirred up by the post. The down side is since you just sent the cap off, it adds another couple of dollars to the cost of entering a comp. The second would be for that batch of carefully crafted RIS that you want to be perfect. 

QldKev

edit: I am not going to continue posting in this topic as these are off topic and under the site rules should not be allowed.


----------



## Crusty (9/4/10)

> Oh crusty, do u use whirflic or similar in ur boil. That assists in reducing resulting trub etc and thus sediment in bottles


CM2,
I use coppafloc in the last 10mins of the boil. I have an immersion chiller that makes it a little hard to whirpool but if left alone for a little while before transfer to fermenter, it's pretty clear.


----------



## brettprevans (9/4/10)

Crusty said:


> CM2,
> I use coppafloc in the last 10mins of the boil. I have an immersion chiller that makes it a little hard to whirpool but if left alone for a little while before transfer to fermenter, it's pretty clear.


coppafloc whirfloc essentialy same stuff. all good.
yeah my chiller gets in the way of whirlpooling also. PITA isnt it <_<


----------



## Pollux (9/4/10)

Go invest in a paint stirrer....








I personally use mine as a mash paddle, connect it to the cordless drill and I get some serious stirring action going on....I reckon one of those straight down the centre of the pot in the middle of the chiller and 3 minutes later you would have a decent whirlpool going on.


----------



## brettprevans (9/4/10)

Pollux said:


> Go invest in a paint stirrer....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*smacks his forhead* I have one of these i use to aerate wort prior to pitching (I even have the red one as pictured). bloody hell. it will fit inside my chiller. 
champ Pollux. champ!


----------



## BjornJ (9/4/10)

Hey, I hadn't thought of that!


Will have to check that out, great thinking.


thanks
Bjorn


----------



## manticle (9/4/10)

Is it wrong that I just use a plastic spoon?


----------



## brettprevans (9/4/10)

manticle said:


> Is it wrong that I just use a plastic spoon?


your an amatuer! a real man brings power tools into everything he does! :lol: 
my spoon broke ages ago. go the paint stirrer! i mainly got it for mead which required aerating the shit out of it.


----------



## Crusty (9/4/10)

manticle said:


> Is it wrong that I just use a plastic spoon?



Yes it is. You should be using power tools & all the proper brewing gear. You just don't get it................ Hang on a minute, I use a spoon too! :lol:


----------



## Leigh (9/4/10)

Just don't forget lads, spooning leads to forking


----------



## Thorby (9/4/10)

Leigh said:


> Just don't forget lads, spooning leads to forking



I thought George Michael had flown home??????


----------



## bradsbrew (9/4/10)

Pollux said:


> Go invest in a paint stirrer....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have thought that using a mixer would cause some sort of aeration issues. My whirlpool efforts now seem meaningless


----------



## Pollux (9/4/10)

Lets not forget that it will also increase the chill rate, particularly your chiller runs in a counter clockwise direction....

Some credit must go to Vitalstatistix, I watched him do it with a flat mash paddle last time I was round at his place and the speed at which his wort chilled was almost enough to make me reconsider NC.........


----------



## QldKev (9/4/10)

Thorby said:


> I thought George Michael had flown home??????




Sorry to Crusty for another off-topic....

But geeze Thorby, 48 posts in without 1 being useful; you really need help!

Seriously

QldKev


----------



## goomboogo (10/4/10)

QldKev said:


> Sorry to Crusty for another off-topic....
> 
> But geeze Thorby, 48 posts in without 1 being useful; you really need help!
> 
> ...



I suppose he could crack grain with his arse.


----------



## Crusty (3/11/10)

OK skeptics & affiliated police, get out ya torches & pitchforks cause I got somethin to tell ya.
I have sold my kegging setup, my cpbf & have gone back to bottling exclusively. I am using the sediment catchers on all my bottles & I'll tell you this from my experience.

Do they work?

They actually do. They are fantastic. As instructed by the company, I followed their instructions to the T & am extremely pleased. Absolutely zero sediment in any bottles. I unscrew the catcher part off, chuck a 6 pack in the esky & away we go. No more sediment baby.
I have extensively tested them on 3 brews & am glad I got onto these things. I tested an APA that was 1 month old against a 2 month old conditioned beer & no difference in taste to me. Bulk primed, 2.6vol co2 stored @ 20deg C. I am leaving the sediment catchers on until I am ready to chill them down & the results are great. I firmly believe from my own experience that a naturally conditioned beer after 1 month does in fact taste better than the same beer force carbed & the same age from the keg. Why, I don't have the answer but it does. I have 150 of them that I payed $287.00 + postage. I only do single 23 litre batches & have around 5 1/2 cartons on hand at any one time, that's more than adequate for me. After kegging & trying all sorts of different recipes, I found that I consistently only ever made two of my favourites anyway. Having four different beers on tap didn't really appeal to me. I guess I find a great deal of pleasure swigging my own All Grain beer from the bottle with my own beer label on it ( wank factor ) quite enjoyable. Kegging for me was a pita & I understand washing bottles is a chore that we all hate but both my kids get stuck into it using the jet bottle washer & hang the bottles on the bottle tree. They love it.
So if anyone is looking at bottling their beers, give these a go, they do work & they are brilliant.

:icon_drunk: Crusty


----------



## manticle (3/11/10)

Glad they worked out for you.


----------



## JestersDarts (4/11/10)

Crusty said:


> OK skeptics & affiliated police, get out ya torches & pitchforks cause I got somethin to tell ya.
> I have sold my kegging setup, my cpbf & have gone back to bottling exclusively. I am using the sediment catchers on all my bottles & I'll tell you this from my experience.
> 
> Do they work?
> ...



So if you want to sell your kegging setup, only do 23L batches, like swigging from a bottle, something about being a wanker?, and have child slaves to clean all your bottles, 

then these are for you?





*runs*


----------



## bignath (4/11/10)

JestersDarts said:


> So if you want to sell your kegging setup, only do 23L batches, like swigging from a bottle, something about being a wanker?, and have child slaves to clean all your bottles,
> 
> then these are for you?
> 
> ...



Yeah i'm with you on this one JD. 

I've lost count of how many times i've thought it would be much better to spend 40 minutes bottling, waiting several weeks to drink as opposed to 5 minutes to fill a keg, and drinking inside 30 mins. Might have to sell up and buy more bottles.

*sarcasm*


----------



## manticle (4/11/10)

Rest up. The guy was interested in a product, tried them for himself and reported back.

Not a product that appeals to me either but there you go.


----------



## Crusty (4/11/10)

JestersDarts said:


> So if you want to sell your kegging setup, only do 23L batches, like swigging from a bottle, something about being a wanker?, and have child slaves to clean all your bottles,
> 
> then these are for you?
> 
> ...



My children aren't slaves mate, they just love getting invioved & helping their Dad. I have never asked them to help, they do it for fun. The exact reason I brew, for fun, & the pleasure of making something that is so superior to any commercial beer out there IMO.
I love swigging from the bottle. I had a great kegging setup worth over a grand but it wasn't for me. I could add some wank factor to kegging setups too as I have owned one but those that keg have their reasons for doing so & it's a no issue for me. If you like kegging & rant & rave about how much time you save against bottling, great, good for you. I enjoy the whole brew day from start to finish. Cleaning bottles is just another step in getting to my goal, I don't give a shit how long it takes me to do it, I really don't care.


Big Nath,

Having experienced kegging first hand, I'll let you in a little secret. If you believe that you can fill a keg in 5mins & be drinking in 30mins, you will be drinking the meanest greenest FLAT beer possible. Even at 300KPA you will need to roll your keg & muck around hoping to hell that you haven't overgassed the thing.
I use a secondary fermenter for all my beers, dry hopped & left it alone for another week. After that week, I siphon from secondary to the keg, add 100kpa, chill overnight, get another keg & filter from keg to keg, very slowly, It's more like a 20-30min transfer. So you may be a little blindsided by your thoughts of kegging mate, it too can be a PITA. Oh did I mention that one of my gas lines ( JG ) split during the night & wasted $68.00 worth of CO2? Nothing open on Sunday too, that really pissed me off. I can tell you that kegged beer WILL taste better after the second week. So I have to leave my bottles which are naturally conditioned for an extra couple of weeks. I don't care. I have 5 1/2 cartons worth on hand, ready to go anywhere.
So to sum it up, some people like to keg & have X amount of beers on tap but I like bottling, always have always will.
Does naturally conditioned bottled beer taste better than force carbed beer of the same age, YES IT DOES.

:icon_drunk: Crusty


----------



## bignath (4/11/10)

Crusty said:


> Big Nath,
> 
> Having experienced kegging first hand, I'll let you in a little secret. If you believe that you can fill a keg in 5mins & be drinking in 30mins, you will be drinking the meanest greenest FLAT beer possible. Even at 300KPA you will need to roll your keg & muck around hoping to hell that you haven't overgassed the thing.
> I use a secondary fermenter for all my beers, dry hopped & left it alone for another week. After that week, I siphoned from secondary to keg, added 100kpa, chilled overnight, got another keg & filtered from keg to keg very slowly. More like 20-30min transfer. So you may be a little blindsided by your thoughts of kegging mate, it too can be a PITA. Oh did I mention that one of my gas lines ( JG ) split during the night & wasted $68.00 worth of CO2? Nothing open on Sunday too, that really pissed me off. I can tell you that kegged beer WILL taste better after the second week. So I have to leave my bottles which are naturally conditioned for an extra couple of weeks. I don't care. I have 5 1/2 cartons worth on hand, ready to go anywhere.
> ...



yeah i know and agree with you. I only drink it that quick if in an emergency. Usually they sit in the keg for a week or so before i tap it. And i do bottle a bit aswell.

was just being cheeky mate....


----------



## Crusty (4/11/10)

Big Nath said:


> yeah i know and agree with you. I only drink it that quick if in an emergency. Usually they sit in the keg for a week or so before i tap it. And i do bottle a bit aswell.
> 
> was just being cheeky mate....




No worries mate,
I know you guys are only mucking around & no offence taken.
Bottling can be a bit labour intensive if you are a huge drinker, but I have 150 x 355ml ( 6.25 cartons ) crown lager bottles pretty much ready all the time & I often go a week without having a beer due to work committments. I just found the kegging setup so grounded. It's fine when your at home but offering a few beers to your mates from the bottle which unfortunately their accustomed too, is easier for me.
I did find kegged beer better at week 2 than week 1 & it did mellow over time. I got onto the sediment catchers purely to bottle the 2-3 litres I had left after kegging. I thought at first they were a little expensive, maybe a bit gimmicky & couldn't be bothered with the whole idea. After using them quite a few times now, I am so glad I stumbled onto them. For people out there bottling theirs beers, they work perfectly. No leaking issues, no lost carbonation & crystal clear sediment free beer.

:icon_drunk: crusty


----------



## pcmfisher (4/11/10)

Crusty said:


> Does naturally conditioned bottled beer taste better than force carbed beer of the same age, YES IT DOES.
> 
> :icon_drunk: Crusty




Thats a matter of opinion. I say NO IT DOESN'T :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:


----------



## sama (4/11/10)

1 week of age :huh: let it age man,let it age! 4 weeks min.(exception, wheats)


----------



## Silo Ted (4/11/10)

Out of interest, can someone tell me if a bottle was opened once fully carbed, then re-sealed with a conventional cap straight away, would you end up with a flat beer in the long term? I like the idea of these for giving beer away, entering in comps etc but damned if I would part with these devices at the price.


----------



## Bribie G (4/11/10)

I may have posted this earlier in the thread, too lazy to look, but up to now my standard batch has been one keg and four bottles left over. And I keep the bottles as an archive and some (stouts, milds) get into comps. 

However as I know others find, after say a month the kegged version of a beer and its bottled brother part company considerably in style and flavour. It's not that the bottled beer is bad, it's just different. To me it's not as fresh and quaffable, and the UK styles get really dry and woody, and there's something happening that seems to destroy hop aroma. I had an Irish Red last night that was around 4 months old and it was not really enjoyable in the way that I remember the original kegged version.


----------



## manticle (4/11/10)

Silo Ted said:


> Out of interest, can someone tell me if a bottle was opened once fully carbed, then re-sealed with a conventional cap straight away, would you end up with a flat beer in the long term? I like the idea of these for giving beer away, entering in comps etc but damned if I would part with these devices at the price.



Depending on the temp of the beer, only a certain amount of CO2 is going to come out of solution. If it was immediate and the beeer was cold I think the effect would be minimal. Extrapolating on principles generally but I have opened beer that was not carbonated enough, re-capped immediately and re-opened several weeks later with properly carbonated beer.


----------



## Crusty (17/11/10)

For those of you who bottle & may not of heard about the Brodie sediment extractors, here is an APA bulk primed, 2.6 vol/Co2 which was bottled two days ago on 15/11/2010. 48hrs into carbonation you can clearly see just how good these things actually work. Quite a bit of sediment there already.



























Crusty


----------



## brett mccluskey (17/11/10)

manticle said:


> Depending on the temp of the beer, only a certain amount of CO2 is going to come out of solution. If it was immediate and the beeer was cold I think the effect would be minimal. Extrapolating on principles generally but I have opened beer that was not carbonated enough, re-capped immediately and re-opened several weeks later with properly carbonated beer.


If you chill the beer right down ie:3/4c ,open ,pour a small sample ,then recap ,you;ll lose bugger all carbonation in the 5 or so seconds it takes IMHO.Also a good way to check a bottle before entry into a comp. :icon_cheers:


----------

